# Thema Strahlen: Wir dürfen Strahlen



## Vetaro (15. August 2009)

Amlugs Blog: Radiance Barter Tokens



> Yes, we have listened to your concerns about the Book 8 changes and the previous instances not being changed.  We have talked long and hard about what are the best ways to fix this system so it is works for as many people as possible and we also ultimately want it to feel&#8230;wait for it&#8230;rewarding!
> 
> So we have come up with a new plan.  Meet Medallions - The new shiny barter token to use for bartering for your radiance pieces and some extra Legendary Item augmentations!  Medallions will be replacing most of the tokens that you&#8217;ve seen since Moria.  There will be unique Medallions for each cluster of instances that we release.  Currently there will be two for the live content you guys are playing: the Medallion of Moria and the Medallion of Lothlorien.  *The Medallions will drop off of every boss monster in level 58+ instances.  This means that killing boss one in Forges of Khazad-Dum will drop Medallions for everyone in the party. * (Note: Make sure you all loot the chest!)  I&#8217;m not going to get into how many, etc. here because we are still balancing the system.  Players can use Medallions to trade for same things they were trading for &#8212; namely the Challenge sets, the other dungeon sets, and relics and Legendary Item XP.
> 
> ...




_Ja_, uns sind eure Sorgen über Buch 8 zu Ohren gekommen, dass wir die alten Moria-Instanzen immernoch nicht geänderth aben. Wir haben das lang und breit diskutiert, wie wir das System am besten Richten, sodass es für so viele Leute wie möglich funktioniert _und_ dass es sich, letztendlich ... ja genau: Belohnend anfühlt.

Hier also unser neuer Plan. Herzlich Willkommen, Medaillons. Medaillons werden fast alle anderen Münzen, die ihr in Moria getroffen habt, ersetzen. Es wird eigene Medaillons für jede Instanzen-Gruppe geben, aktuell Moria-Medaillons und Lothlorien-Medaillons.
 Sie werden *bei jedem Boss in Level 58+ -Instanzen droppen*. Das bedeutet, dass der erste Boss in den Schmieden von Khazad-Dum _jedem Gruppenmitglied_ Münzen brinden wird. (Truhe plündern nicht vergessen!.

 Ich sage mal nicht genau wie viele, denn wir arbeiten ja noch an dem System. Spieler können Medaillons für die gleichen Sachen eintauschen, die es bisher auch gab. Namentlich die Strahlensets, die anderen Dungeon-Sets, Relikte und Legendäre-Item-Erfahrung.

Aktuell werden die Medaillons von Moria in den folgenden Instanzen droppen: Große Treppe, Schmieden, Sechzehnte Halle, Fil Gahan, Skumfil, Schattenbinge.
 Die Medaillons von Lothlorien kommen in die Wasserwerke, Handwerkshallen und die Halle der Spiegel. Zukünftige Instanzen werden ein neues Medaillon abgeben.

Das Ziel ist also, dass ihr nicht immer so durch die Instanzen durch müsst, wie wir das wollen. Spieler sollen auch langsam an ihre Sets heran kommen, wenn sie die "Hard-Modes" nicht schaffen ((Die Entwickler verweigern sich dem "hardmode"-wort, zurecht)). Wer das allerdings schafft, wird natürlich _mehr_ Medaillons kriegen!

Zusätzlich werden wir einige Items einfügen, die am Ende vom Hardmode mit niedriger Wahrscheinlichkeit auftreten können, damit ihr euch noch eure epixx holen könnt.
 Zuletzt werden wir noch neue Herausforderungs ((Hardmode?))-Quests, die während ihr in der Instanz seit laufen und täglich neu gemacht werden können. Orion hat dieses System schon erwähnt, ihr könnt das in seinem Blog genauer nachlesen.
 Oh, und wenn das noch nicht genug ist, haben wir einige Boni für Legendäre Items dazugetan, die ihr für sachen eintauschen könnt, die ihr sicher gerne haben werdet. (Ich sag' aber nicht, was es ist!)

"Ja und was ist mit meinen alten Münzen? Was ist mit denen?"

Keine Sorge. Die 21. Halle und Caras Galadhon kriegen neue NPCs bei den Klassentrainern, die eure alten und rostigen Münzen gegen unsere neuen hochglanz-Medaillons eintaushen! Diese Tauschhändler werden ausserdem die Legendär-Item-Boni dabei haben. Das sind eure neuen Lieblingskumpel.

Es gibt sicher einiges zu besprechen, und wir werden die neuen Instanzen, an denen wir gerade arbeiten, in kürze diskutieren, aber ich hoffe, das hier sind erstmal gute neuigkeiten für euch.

 - Amlug

PS: Strahlen und Hoffnung wurden wieder voneinenander getrennt. *Strahlen bewirken keinen Hoffnungsbonus mehr, sondern reduzieren nur Grauen*.


-------------------------------------------
Es geht weiter.

Orion sagt:

- Diese Änderungen werden bis Buch 9 fertig sein. Keine Versprechungen, so haben wir's aber vor.

- Strahlen werden das Besiegtsein-Grauen nicht überschreiben.

- Sie werden keine Schatten von Angmar-Bosse mehr erleichtern, da strahlen nur "Finsternis" besiegen, aber nicht "Furcht".

- Ja, mit diesem neuen System kann man +10 Strahlen bekommen, ohne jemals einen Fuß in [hier blöde Instanz einfügen] zu setzen.

- Noch keine Äußerung, was mit dem Watcher passiert. Soweit er weiß, bleibt dieser aber unberührt von dem neuen System.

- Habt ihr _angst_ davor, dass Leute jetzt nur noch immer wieder in eine Instanz gehen und abfarmen und die anderen liegen lassen? Ist das echt ein Problem? _unsere_ Aufgabe ist jetzt natürlich, euch einen Ansporn zu geben, die schwereren Instanzen zu spielen. Ausrüstung und Taten? Ziemlich wahrscheinlich sowas.

- Mit den neuen Münzen kann man keine Erstes-Zeitalter-Münzen kaufen.

- Keine Informationen über die Expansion.


----------



## kunrad (15. August 2009)

Man, das nervt. Schon wieder eine Vereinfachung. Da spielt man sich ein um das Strahlenset zu bekommen und dann wird es den nächsten hinterhergeschmissen. Wozu das ganze? Gibt es wirklich so viele Spieler, die jammern, dass es Ihnen zu schwer ist? Wo bleibt denn nun die Herausforderung?

Ich kann seit 2 Tagen in Esteldin mit den Jägerquests 500k EP für meine Waffen bekommen, das Strahlenset wird leicht farmbar, Strahlen hat keine Auswirkung mehr auf Hoffnung. Zudem ist geplant das BdT zu vereinfachen. Zudem der Questfinder und das schnellere Leveln. Dazu jetzt noch neues Geschmeide, welches um Längen besser ist. 

Die Frage sei wiederholt: Wo bleibt die Herausforderung? Es gibt keinen neuen Content, dafür aber Vereinfachungen und ne Menge Neuankündigungen, die sich für mich schlecht anfühlen. Werde jetzt nicht den Niedergang von HDRO heraufbeschwören, mir macht aber eins Sorge. Wenn alle leicht das Strahlenset bekommen und noch schneller den Endcontetnt sehen, wird man es noch schwieriger haben, fähige Mitstreiter zu finden, die Ihren Charakter auch spielen können. 

Ach was solls, ich kämpfe da wohl eh nur gegen Windmühlen.


----------



## zorakh55 (15. August 2009)

Könnte das ganze bessern. Auch wenn es mir ein wenig so vorkommt, als wäre es nur eine Notlösung, da dieses Modell das Problem ansich nciht löst. sondern nur alle Setteile sehr einfach zugänglich macht.
Es wird natürlich diejenigen ärgern, die ihr Schattenbingenteil wirklich noch aus der Schattenbinge haben :-)


Aber es ist ein Anfang. Man wird sehen, ob es die Situation verbessert


----------



## Vetaro (15. August 2009)

Ja, es gibt große Mengen Spieler, die mit dem aktuellen System nicht zufrieden sind. In einer Umfrage (die ich aufgrund von Problemen seitens Codemasters gerade nicht einsehen kann), waren die Ergebnisse ungefähr so:

Strahlen find ich total Okay:  * 10 %*
Strahlen sind Scheisse, ich mach da aber mit  *75 %*
Ich verweigere mich dem Mist:   * 5 %*
_Noch irgendwas: 10 %_

Kunrad, du hast da natürlich die Klischee-Äusserung von dir gegeben, die man auch bei WoW gemacht hat, als dieses System announced wurde. Es ist die alte Beschwerde "Ich hatte so viel Mühe, warum sollen die nach mir es dann leichter haben?"

Ja genau. Das hier ist das WoW-System. Welches ich übrigens großartig finde. Alles was man macht bringt einem Münzen, die man gegen praktisch alles eintauschen kann. Gibt es schon seit WotLK die ganze zeit in WoW. Die Hardcoreler mögens nicht, alle anderen sind zufrieden.


----------



## Vetaro (15. August 2009)

Habe im Post oben noch ein paar sachen angefügt.


----------



## simion (15. August 2009)

Wenn Turbine so weitermacht wird HdRo irgentwann so wie WoW werden.


----------



## Squizzel (15. August 2009)

Jetzt macht Lotro es genauso wie WoW. Dinge im Nachhinein zu vereinfachen ist einfach Mist!


----------



## Tomborn (15. August 2009)

HdRO ist nicht WOW. In SvA konnte jeder zu Taurlach oder Thorog, ob er nun die Vorbosse und damit die Rüstungssets hatte, oder nicht. Nur die ID musste stimmen.
Alle waren zufrieden, da Vielspieler wahrscheinlicher an sehr gute Gegenstände kamen und Gelegenheitsspieler auch die entsprechenden Inhalte sehen konnten.

Jetzt hängen einige Sippen fest und haben nicht die Möglichkeit sich DN anzusehen, da ihnen bei einigen Spielern Strahlen fehlt. 

Ich möchte nicht damit sagen, dass jeder sofort durch DN durchruschen soll, aber jeder sollte die Möglichkeit haben die Instanz zu betreten und den Inhalt, der mühsam entwickelt wurde, genießen können.

Vielspieler- und entsprechend große Sippen können vermutlich mit ihren Twinks oder anderen Sippenmitgliedern DN mehrmals die Woche schaffen/sehen. Und damit entsprechend mehr gute Gegenstände finden. 
Kleine Sippen mit Gelegenheitsspielern hingegen schaffen mit Glück einen Raid pro Woche in DN und haben daher viel weniger Chance auf entsprechend gute Gegenstände.
Also haben die Raid-"Elite"-sippen doch eh einen größeren Vorsprung und können sich doch so von der Masse absetzen, wenn man es unbedingt für sein Ego braucht.

Ich hoffe mein Post ist für einige Leute verständlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (15. August 2009)

Bitte, an alle, die (haha, klischee) "jetzt wird's total wie WoW" sagen. Würdet ihr ausformulieren, was genau dabei eure befürchtung ist bzw. was (abgesehen davon, dass es jetzt leichter ist) daran so schlimm ist?

Vor WotLK war nämlich "jetzt wird's genauso wie WoW" ein synonym für "Jetzt gibt es auch die itemspirale und die kleinen spieler kommen nicht mehr nach".

_Jetzt_ scheint der Spruch zu bedeuten "Jetzt kann ja jeder alles erreichen, das ist ja total blöd."

Und ich komme da nicht mehr so richtig mit.


----------



## the Dragonfist (15. August 2009)

es hat halt immer einer was zu meckern. 

ich finde das neue system gut! ich raide gerne habe aber leider selten die zeit dazu bzw. nicht die zeit mir ewig die selbe instanz ans bein zu binden nur weil mir ein bestimmtes item fehlt um mit raiden zu können ( ich habe alle 6er ini teile). so komme ich an items ohne mich in eine instanz zwängen zu müssen die mir nicht gefällt, sei es aus design- oder schwierigkeitsgründen. und ich helfe auch lieber leuten in ini´s die mir auch gefallen als zum tausendsten mal ( bei uns in der sippe ist es meistens schattenbinge wo alle kotzen gehen) ini xy zu machen weil einer seinem char noch das letzte teil verpasssen möchte.

und da unsere sippe grad eh probleme hat raids voll zu bekommen, kommen jetzt dann hoffentlich bald die nach die gerne wollen aber nicht die items haben um zu können. (ein schlimmer satz)


----------



## Squizzel (15. August 2009)

edit


----------



## Gromthar (15. August 2009)

Turbine versucht die begangenen Fehler nun auf eine Weise zu lösen, die ich persönlich für 1. zu spät und 2. viel zu kompliziert erachte.

Die großen zwei Kritikpunkte der Community waren das nahezu bedeutungslose Crafting bezüglich Ausstattung von Charakteren und die sich anbahnende Itemspirale einhergehend mit dem Abfarmen von Instanzen. Dazu kam dann auch noch die "Zugangsvorraussetzung" zur ersten wirklichen Raidinstanz in Moria (Wächter und Schildkröte zähle ich nicht hinein), für die genau dieses Farmen notwendig ist.

Mittlerweile hat Turbine zwar aus den Fehler zumindest im Ansatz gelernt und Gegenstände zum Herstellen geschaffen, die sich lohnen und auch einen gewissen Aufwand erfordern, jedoch noch immernoch nicht den wirklich notwendigen Aufgleich geschaffen. Wenn man das System mit dem aus SvA vergleicht, erkannt man ganz deutlich die vorhandenen Unterschiede. Zuvor konnte ein Char mit vollständig hergestellter Ausrüstung jede erdenkliche Instanz mitspielen. Die Setitems  boten zwar gewisse Vorteile, war aber nicht *notwendig* und im Einzelstück nur maginal besser als ihr hergestelltes Pandant. Zudem waren alle Berufe gleichermaßen interessant, wichtig und lohnenswert (der Freibauer mal ausgenommen).
Nun jedoch hat sich das Bild vollständig verschoben. Rüstungen bekommt man ausschließlich durch Instanzen, da sich die Hergestellten im Aufwand und der Qualität (kein Strahlen) alles andere als Lohnen, der Goldschmied wurde mal wieder zum Goldesel und durch den Waffenschmied bekommt man nun endlich auch Waffen aus dem 2. ZA quasi hinterher geworfen.

Mir fehlt da einfach die Balance. Könnten Rüstungs- oder Goldschmiede Gegenstände herstellen, die ebenfalls Strahlen hätten und damit die nötigen Vorraussetzungen für die Raids bieten könnten, wären diese auch kaum ein ernstes Problem für viele Gelegenheitsspieler. Dies ist aber nicht der Fall, und so steht der voll ausgebildete Rüstungsschmied vor den großen überragenden Schmiede in Thorins Hallen (oder sonstwo) und wartet darauf endlich etwas sinnig bauen zu können, dass er auch gewinnbringen verkaufen kann und wartet auf den tag an dem er seine fehlenden zwei Setteile vom Wächter bekommt um die neue Raidinstanz überhaupt mit Zuversicht betreten zu können.

Für mich wirkt das ganze System seit Moria komplett undurchdacht, so schön die Bücher und gebiete auch sein mögen. Spielerisch findet man in erster Linie Frust, solange man kein Goldschmied ist.

Glücklicherweise bin ich Goldschmied, habe seit einem halben Jahr nur noch Rohstoffe gesammelt und alleine binnen der kurzen Zeit ca. 400 Goldmünzen verdient und dennoch Zeit gehabt genügend Kram für meine Sippe zu bauen. Fair für andere Spieler finde ich das dennoch nicht und besonders verglichen mit SvA alles andere als sich angenehm einfügend. Um es kurz zu machen: ein Griff ins Klos.

Auf die angekündigte Änderung freue ich mich daher auch ebenso wenig. Natürlich ist es nun für alle einfacher die Setteile zu bekommen, doch ist es schlimm genug das man diese Set *braucht* - das ist für mich der große Systemfehler.


----------



## Elrigh (15. August 2009)

Ich bin heut mehr durch Zufall in Lothlorien über den Tauschhändler gestolpert und hab mich sehr darüber gefreut. Als Casual-Spieler hatte ich in WOW nix mehr zu lachen, keine Chancen mehr im PVP, im Raid rutschte ich auf der Liste der Mitgenommenen immer weiter nach unten, weil ich nicht 3x die Woche raiden konnte, Naxx z. B. habe ich weder in der ersten noch in der zweiten Version von Innen gesehen. Darum bin ich zu HdRO zurück gekehrt.

Als Herausgeber eines MMORPG-Spiels hat man es nicht leicht, allen Spielern gerecht zu werden. Das geht ja auch gar nicht, es hat immer einer was zu mäkeln. In WOW ging es am Ende nur noch darum schneller zum Endcontent vorzudringen, die Itemspirale war für viele Spieler tödlich. Content-Player hatten keine Chance, ein gutes episches Set zu erhalten.

In HdRO trägt mein Hauptmann im Moment ein gecraftetes 60er "Set" (ohne Set-Boni halt), das nicht nur schick aussieht, sondern mich auch tatsächlich im Hardmode mit anderen Spielern mitziehen lässt. Jetzt hab ich die Chance auf 3 Setteile mit Strahlen und damit eine Chance irgendwann einmal den Wächter sehen zu dürfen. Zwar liegen da einige Ini-Runs noch vor mir, aber die Chance inspiriert mich.

Die 24/7 Spieler sollten bedenken, dass die Set-Teile nicht hergeschenkt werden. Ich brauche für jedes mehrere Tokens und die krieg ich nur aus Inis im Hardmode, geschenkt ist anders. Und es geht hier nicht darum, Konkurrenz aufzubauen, sondern die Anzahl an Spielern zu erhöhen, die einem Raid dann zur Verfügung stehen.

Bei WOW hab ich mich ziemlich geärgert, als was vereinfacht wurde. Ich hab vor BC 6 Monate lang als Holypala jeden Tag in Winterspring Ruf gefarmt für den Scheiß Winterspringfrostsäbeltiger. Dann gabs die Ruferhöhung für die Quests und man konnte ihn in der halben Zeit holen. Mittlerweile hat jeder 3te das Vieh, weil man nur noch 6 Wochen braucht, wenn überhaupt. Statt den Casuals Chancen auf Raidfähige Waffen und Rüssi zu geben, hat Blizzard viele ins Gesicht geschlagen, die das Tier hart erarbeitet haben.

Ich finde, Turbine ist auf einem guten Weg. Immerhin vereinfacht man nicht nur, man erschwert auch. Das Angleichen der Craftingitems z. B. für die besten Rüstungen braucht man nun unter Umständen drei Level mehr. Oder die Anpassung des Breelandes und die geplante Anpassung der einfachen Lande - hier wird das Spiel überarbeitet, so dass Neueinsteiger und Twinks nicht durchhuschen und kaum was zu sehen bekommen, wie bei WOW mittlerweile.

Das Spiel mag nicht perfect sein. Aber als ehemaliger WOW-Spieler der ersten Stunde mit 4 Jahren Erfahrung kann ich jedem versichern: Besser als der Klassenerste (Klassenclown mittlerweile?) ist es auf jeden Fall. Es ist ein Spiel, WOW ist die längste Beta aller Zeiten.


----------



## Vetaro (15. August 2009)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Ich bin heut mehr durch Zufall in Lothlorien über den Tauschhändler gestolpert und hab mich sehr darüber gefreut.


Wir besprechen hier eine vor zwei tagen veröffentlichte Planung, die mit buch 9 eingefügt werden soll



> Die 24/7 Spieler sollten bedenken, dass die Set-Teile nicht hergeschenkt werden. Ich brauche für jedes mehrere Tokens und die krieg ich nur aus Inis im Hardmode, geschenkt ist anders.


Unter anderem darum, dass dem nicht mehr so sein wird, geht es.



> die geplante Anpassung der einfachen Lande


Okay, den Satzteil hab ich nur drinnen gelassen weil ich's toll fand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (15. August 2009)

edit


----------



## Vetaro (15. August 2009)

"Casual" heisst "Entspannt".  Es bezeichnet einen Spieler, der einfach mal so spielt, _wenn und weil er möchte_.

Aus diesem Grunde sind klischee-definitions-Casuals keine Raider, weil Raids mit Terminen stattfinden, (z.B.)  Dungeon-Aktivitäten im Gegensatz dazu aber zu beliebigen Zeiten und ohne tagelange vorplanung stattfinden können. Die Methode des Längeren Weges ist also für jemanden geeignet, der so spielt, wann er will, während man deutlich verfügbarer sein muss, wenn man raiden will.

Zu deinem Beitrag darüber: Ich persönlich sehe darin kein Problem für mich.

Erleichterungen? Okay.

Aber wir reden von den Belohnungen, nicht vom Gameplay. Es werden nicht die Herausforderungen erleichtert, sondern die möglichkeiten, belohnt zu werden.

_Du_ verlierst nichts. Du erhälst nur neue wege, um voran zu kommen. Du kannst immernoch DN und den Wächter und die Schattenbinge spielen, sie sind genauso wie vorher.

Das einzige, was passieren kann ist, dass deine schwer erarbeiteten Belohnungen nicht mehr so super sind, weil sie jetzt auch andere, die nur länger, aber leichter gearbeitet haben, besitzen können. (Lassen wir das mit den angeblichen super-anfängern, die genug Strahlen für die Raids haben, mal aussen vor.)


----------



## Squizzel (15. August 2009)

Wenn Casual genau dies bedeuten soll, dann stelle ich die Frage in den Raum, wofür dann ein Casual besseres Equip braucht? Um dann die nächsthöheren Instanzen NICHT zu gehen? Jetzt sagt mir nicht zum farmen oder questen...


----------



## Vetaro (15. August 2009)

Keine Ahnung. Warum haben denn die Spieler vor Moria gespielt, wo man mit jedem Equipment alles machen konnte? Wofür haben denn die 24/7s gespielt, als man mit allem überall rein konnte?


----------



## Squizzel (15. August 2009)

Das eine hat doch mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Die Frage bleibt bestehen, wofür braucht jemand, der als Casual keine Zeit für Instanzen hat, besseres Equip?

Und für diejenigen die Instanzen besuchen: was wollen sie in höheren Instanzen, wenn sie die Anforderungen der darunterliegenden schon nicht bewältigen?


----------



## Vetaro (15. August 2009)

Ich hab' ja von einem als Klischee gebauten Casual gesprochen, um deine Aussage zu ergänzen. In der Praxis (ich würde mich z.B. als Casual bezeichnen)  raiden die natürlich trotzdem, oder wollen und könnten es zeitlich zumindest.  Das heisst, was wollen sie mit der Ausrüstung? Weiter kommen können.

Zur Schwierigkeit: Es ist ja nun nicht so, als ob die Instanzen in diesem Spiel ähnlich wie bei z.B. Rock Band die Lieder eindeutig nacheinander schwerer werden.
Und es ist nicht so, als ob das eine ganz simple "schaffts" und "schaffts nicht"-einstufung wäre, wie bei RB.


Ach, mir ist das grade erst aufgefallen, tut mir leid. Ich habe ganz übersehen, dass meine Frage untergegangen ist. Wo ist denn dein spezifischer Nachteil daran, wenn andere Spieler auch auf anderen Wegen an Ausrüstung kommen?


----------



## Gromthar (15. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Die Frage bleibt bestehen, wofür braucht jemand, der als Casual keine Zeit für Instanzen hat, besseres Equip?


Psychologie. Damit er die Möglichkeit hat dennoch "mithalten" zu können. In der Demokratie ist es das Selbe. Gib dem mündigen Bürger die Illusion auf Mitbestimmung und alle sind zufrieden.



Vetaro schrieb:


> Wo ist denn dein spezifischer Nachteil daran, wenn andere Spieler auch auf anderen Wegen an Ausrüstung kommen?


Keiner, weil es vollkommen unwichtig ist.

Wichtig ist das alle leute Spaß haben. Unabhägig von Klasse, Stufe, Zeit, Berufswahl.


----------



## Squizzel (15. August 2009)

edit


----------



## Vetaro (15. August 2009)

Äh, und was ist das mit deinem Hüter? Kann der dann nicht genau wie alle anderen die Strahlen erhalten?

Der Watcher und DN bleiben von den Veränderungen, auch am Loot, unbetroffen.
 Und es sind andere Belohnungen für Hardmodes geplant (also auch in schattenbinge und dergleichen), um den achiever-spielern Antrieb zu geben.

Vielleicht bin ich nur ein optimistischer blödi, aber ich hab' irgendwie gar keine Lust, über eine mögliche Entwickelung zu jammern, welche die Spielmacher bedacht haben und gegen die sie vorzugehen vor haben o.o


----------



## Gromthar (15. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Denn diejenigen die die Raids gehen, weil sie sie als Herausforderung ansehen, ist im Vergleich gering.


Ach, dieser Anteil war noch nie sonderlich noch. Jene, die es so sehen findest Du oft als Raidleiter oder zumindest sehr engagierte Raidmitglieder. Der ganze Rest interessiert sich oft nicht dafür, sondern eher seinen Char, bzw. seine Ausrüstung weiter zu entwickeln.



Vetaro schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich nur ein optimistischer blödi, aber ich hab' irgendwie gar keine Lust, über eine mögliche Entwickelung zu jammern, welche die Spielmacher bedacht haben und gegen die sie vorzugehen vor haben o.o


Das ist eben des Pudels Kern. Mir deucht jederzeit Turbine habe sich über das System selbst nur sehr wenig Gedanken gemacht. Sie wollten das SPiel sicher auch für eben jene interessant machen, die eine Herrausforderung suchen - nun gleichen sich es auf die an die eben keine wollen, bzw. keine Zeit dafür haben, aber dennoch alles haben wollen. Sie hätten das direkt von anfang an so machen sollen, dann würden wir nicht diskutieren und alle wären einigermaßen zufrieden. Ich bin hingegen einfach nur gelangweilt von soviel Arroganz.


----------



## Telkir (15. August 2009)

Ich sehe die geplante Änderung eher als einen Schritt zurück und weniger als einen Schritt zur Erleichterung.
WoW und HdRO unterschieden sich doch bisher maßgeblich, erst die Strahlen haben so etwas wie "ich mache etwas öfter/erfolgreicher" aufkommen lassen (Anmerkung: ich empfinde Erfolg durch Zeit/Einsatz keineswegs als störend) und das war bisher einer der maßgeblichen Unterschiede zu WoW.
In HdRO konnte man spielen, genießen und weiterspielen. Mit den Strahlen kam ein Zwang auf, der jetzt wieder herunter korrigiert wird. Dass u.A. durch Strahlen die Buchaufgaben erleichtert wurden, war meiner Meinung nach der einzige Nachteil des Systems für mich als "Casual und damit zufrienden-Seier".


----------



## Kildran (16. August 2009)

also ich finde es darf niemals durch oft wiederholtes durchlaufen durch normale instanzen also quasi das abfarmen von leichtem content möglich sein an raid-set-teile zu gelangen 

damals in WoW hatten sie es schon wirklich gut gelöst indem sie items die net so gut wie der endcontent waren für spieler zugänglich gemacht haben die halt nicht regelmäßig abends 4-5 stunden zeit hatten indem man ihnen durch heroic-marken items gegeben hat die 
der stärke von anfangs dem schwachen und später dem mittelschweren content entsprachen , allerdings brauchte man eine menge marken
und es gab auch nicht ganze sets sondern immer nur einen ring für nahkämpfer und ein schulterstück für die klasse und dann wieder ein kopfteil für die klasse 

man kann ruhig items gegen marken einführen allerdings sollten sie einen hohen farmaufwand haben und einen tacken schlechter oder evtl gleichwertig der set-teile sein aber halt erstens mal nicht für jeden equip slot ein teil und zweitens ohne einen set bonus sodass die leute die sich das zeug durch raids erarbeitet haben eben trotzdem das ganz leicht bessere zeug tragen


----------



## Telkir (16. August 2009)

Kildran schrieb:


> damals in WoW hatten sie es schon wirklich gut gelöst indem sie items die net so gut wie der endcontent waren für spieler zugänglich gemacht haben die halt nicht regelmäßig abends 4-5 stunden zeit hatten indem man ihnen durch heroic-marken items gegeben hat die
> der stärke von anfangs dem schwachen und später dem mittelschweren content entsprachen , allerdings brauchte man eine menge marken
> und es gab auch nicht ganze sets sondern immer nur einen ring für nahkämpfer und ein schulterstück für die klasse und dann wieder ein kopfteil für die klasse
> 
> man kann ruhig items gegen marken einführen allerdings sollten sie einen hohen farmaufwand haben und einen tacken schlechter oder evtl gleichwertig der set-teile sein aber halt erstens mal nicht für jeden equip slot ein teil und zweitens ohne einen set bonus sodass die leute die sich das zeug durch raids erarbeitet haben eben trotzdem das ganz leicht bessere zeug tragen


Und wieder, was hat das mit HdRO zu tun? Hier wird, wie leider in letzten Zeit häufig, ein WoW-Bild auf das eigentlich unabhängige HdRO-MMO gedrückt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Frage ist doch: braucht man in HdRO die Trennung zwischen Raidern und Nicht-Raidern.


----------



## Vetaro (16. August 2009)

Kildran schrieb:


> es darf niemals durch oft wiederholtes durchlaufen durch normale instanzen ...  möglich sein an raid-set-teile zu gelangen
> 
> man kann ruhig items gegen marken einführen allerdings sollten sie einen hohen farmaufwand haben



Ja wie, wasn jetzt?

 Abgesehen davon was genau deine Aussage ist, vielleicht hast du HdRO im aktuellen content schonmal gespielt: Die aktuell schwersten Dungeons werden von der Änderung unberührt bleiben und bieten auch nach der geplanten änderung immernoch die beste Ausrüstung.


----------



## Dwarim (16. August 2009)

Ich persönlich finde die Hardmode Instanzen jetzt schon nicht wirklich schwer (mal abgesehen von der Schattenbinge, die ja sowieso ein Phänomen für sich ist).
Warum also alles noch weiter vereinfachen? Ich kann es mir nicht erklären.
Gehen wir mal die Instanzen durch:
*Helm - Schattenbinge:* Sag ich mal nichts zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
*Schultern - 16. Halle:* Es dauert, aber der Weg zum Endboss ist nicht wirklich steinig, wenn dann noch alle aufpassen ist dieser Hardmode keine besonders schwere Prüfung.
*Brust - Schmiede:* Wer die Bosse ohne Wipe schafft, und keine langen Zwischenstops einlegt hat mit der Zeit (1/2 Stunde) keinerlei Probleme.
*Handschuhe - Fil Gashan:* Einfach jede Wache umgehen, die man umgehen kann, dann ist auch dieser Hardmode ein leichtes für jede Gruppe.
*Hose - Skumfil:* Der Tank muss nur aufpassen, dass er in der 1. Phase richtig steht (mit dem Rücken zur Wand) und in der 2. + 3. Phase darauf achten, dass er nicht im Säureteppich steht, der Rest der Gruppe hat's relativ einfach.
*Schuhe - Treppe:* DIE Einsteiger Instanz, auch hier ist der Hardmode ziemlich einfach, entweder muss sich ein Schurke durchschleichen, oder der Wächter zur Not, ich habe noch nie eine Gruppe gesehen, die es innerhalb der vorgegebenen 10 Minuten bis zum Boss geschafft hat, beim Endboss stört der zusätzliche "Ballast", in Form des Ergebenen auch nicht wirklich, da er ja random Aggro hat und somit jeden nur einmal haut und anschließend weiter rennt.


Warum das also vereinfachen? Gebt mir eine Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe tief im innern, dass sich HdRo doch nochmal bessert, allerdings verliere ich mit jeder weiteren Ankündigung in der Richtung mehr Hoffnung. Bald können wir unserem nächsten Addon auch so einen tollen Zungenbrecher-Titel geben wie "Cataclyshm" oder wie der Mist heißt. Spricht sich leicht aus und man stellt sich die Packung voller Stolz in's Regal.



P.S.: Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich Handschuhe und Schuhe vertauscht habe, passiert mir öfter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG,
Dwarim


----------



## Vetaro (16. August 2009)

Dwarim, du darfst direkt auch: Wo ist dein problem daran? Du hast erklärt, was nicht schwer ist, aber: Das Spiel wird nicht leichter. Nur die Belohnungen. Wo genau erhälst du durch die Belohnungs-Erleichterung einen Nachteil?


----------



## Elrigh (16. August 2009)

> ZITAT (Squizzel @ 15.08.2009, 19:17)
> @Elrigh: Du wirfst da meiner Ansicht nach aber einige Dinge durcheinander. Was zeichnet für dich einen Casual aus? Für mich ist das jemand, der nicht 24/7 Stunden im Spiel ist und zu denen du dich auch zählst. Dir ist aber bewusst, dass dann Raids eher etwas für Casuals sind? Denn die Methode "des längeren Weges" ist etwas für Farmcharaktere die viel Zeit haben, und sich die Items nicht durch heldenhafte Taten verdienen, sondern durch Ausdauer.
> Ich selbst bin Casual und war in WoW regelmäßig in Ulduar. Um genau zu sein, habe ich in der Woche 10-15h gespielt. Das war genug Zeit für 2 Raidabende, etwas kleines wie Malygos und paar Quests um die Raids zu finanzieren. Durch den Itemverfall kannst du jetzt mit 8 heroischen Instanzen pro Tag über 3 Wochen hinweg auf den gleichen Status kommen. Was meinst du welche der beiden Wege mehr Zeit frisst?





Dwarim schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde die Hardmode Instanzen jetzt schon nicht wirklich schwer (mal abgesehen von der Schattenbinge, die ja sowieso ein Phänomen für sich ist).
> Warum also alles noch weiter vereinfachen? Ich kann es mir nicht erklären.
> Gehen wir mal die Instanzen durch:
> *Helm - Schattenbinge:* Sag ich mal nichts zu
> ...



Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber ich dachte bisher, dass bei jedem Instanzrun nur ein Setteil drin. Ich muss also im günstigsten Fall 1x, im ungünstigsten Fall 6x in die Ini, um mein Teil zu bekommen. Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass ich nicht mit derselben Gruppe 6x in die Ini reingehe (wären nach Deiner Definition schon 3 Stunden Aufwand) und ich ohne Setteil eine neue Gruppe suchen muss, von denen vielleicht auch alle das Teil noch nicht haben, sinkt die Chance, das Setteil zu bekommen weiter. Im Dümmsten Fall, mit viel Würfelpech, jage ich einem Setteil über Dutzende Ini-Runs nach und bekomme es nicht.

BEVOR ich aber in den Hardmode gehen kann, sollte ich einige Übung haben und die Ini kennen - also muss ich vorher ein oder zweimal im Questmode rein. Wieder Zeitaufwand.

Versteht Ihr das Problem? Als Casual Spieler bezeichnet man alle, die zwischen sagen wir mal 4 Stunden die Woche und 24/7 spielen. Ich selbst spiele knapp 40 Stunden die Woche, allerdings durch Schichtarbeit bedingt immer zu verschiedenen Zeiten. 75% während der Arbeit - ja mein Job lässt das tatsächlich zu und keiner hat was dagegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Leider ist es mir dann aber nicht möglich in einer Gruppe mitzugehen, da es jederzeit vorkommen kann, dass ich für 15-20 Minuten vom PC weg muss. Das macht nix, wenn ich Solo unterwegs bin, aber in einer Gruppe wärs übel

Wenn ich viel Pech habe, dauert es Monate um meine Rüstung voll zu bekommen. Der Händler von dem ich sprach, ist mir gestern das erste Mal aufgefallen und soweit ich mitbekommen habe, muss ich um einen Splitter zu erhalten nur eine Instanz aufsuchen, in der am Ende JEDER in der Gruppe einen Splitter kriegt. Da ich im HardMode bestehen kann, habe ich meiner Meinung nach auf diese Weise eine weitaus höhere Chance, an ein Setteil zu kommen. Egal ob ich 4 Splitter dafür brauche, mit einer vernünftigen Gruppe und 4 Runs geht jeder zufrieden nach Hause, nicht nur 4 Glückliche und zwei, die Pech hatten.

Der Händler bietet nur drei Teile an, ich glaube es waren Brust, Handschuhe und beim dritten bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaub es war die Hose. Um mein Set voll zu bekommen, muss ich also auf jeden Fall die "leichteren" Inis im Hardmode besuchen. Wenn ich vorher aber schon drei Setteile habe, fällt das leichter, denn zwischen meiner momentanen Rüstung und dem Set besteht ein Quantensprung.



> ZITAT(Gromthar @ 15.08.2009, 20:07)
> 
> 
> > ZITAT(Squizzel @ 15.08.2009, 19:46)
> ...



Wo habe ich behauptet, ich hätte keine Zeit zum raiden überhaupt? Vielleicht kann ich nicht drei mal die Woche oder generell nicht regelmäßig, aber ich weiß, dass es Gilden gibt, die einen fähigen Hauptmann auch außerhalb der Regel mitnehmen. So habe ich die Chance ein Teil des Spieles zu sehen, der mir bisher so gut wie verwehrt war. Darum gehts mir. Ich hab die Chance, ebenso wie alle anderen Casuals jetzt. Wie viele sich den Aufwand am Ende machen und die Chance nutzen, bleibt mal dahin gestellt. Es ist wohl nicht so, dass jetzt in absehbarer Zeit jeder zweite mit derselben Rüssi rumläuft. Turbine sei Dank für Farben und Zierwerk, denn selbst wenn würde das nicht so arg auffallen wie in WOW.



> ZITAT(Gromthar @ 15.08.2009, 20:07)
> Wichtig ist das alle leute Spaß haben. Unabhägig von Klasse, Stufe, Zeit, Berufswahl.



Dem stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu. Egal, wie lange der Tauschhändler da schon steht, ich hab ihn gestern erst entdeckt und mich gefreut. Statt meinen Jägertwink weiter zu leveln hab ich das erste Mal seit Wochen mehrere Stunden mit dem Hauptmann gespielt. Einfach weil ich sonst nichts mit dem Main anfangen konnte, außer XP und Handwerksmats farmen oder kleine Inis gehen.



> ZITAT(Vetaro @ 15.08.2009, 19:16)
> 
> 
> > ZITAT(Elrigh @ 15.08.2009, 18:43)
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich Witzbold, ich. Da war wohl die Erfahrung Vater des Satzes...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (16. August 2009)

Mein Name beinhaltet übrigens überhaupt kein N.

 Obwohl es da diesen Moderator auf Kongregate.com gibt, mit dem ich übrigens auf einer schule war, und der seinen N-haltigen Namen unabhängig von mir viele jahre bevor wir uns kennengelernt haben gewählt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrigh (16. August 2009)

Das "N" wurde entfernt. Ich nehms da ganz genau mit, eine Bekannte schrieb bei Wer-kennt-Wen mal als Lieblingsband "Linkin Park" ohne das erste "N" - das hörte sich dann so an, als macht sie da was ganz Unanständiges mir ihrer Zunge... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mausepaul (16. August 2009)

Interessante kleine Debatte...

Grundsätzlich kann ich das jeweilige Für und Wider in gewissem Sinne nachvollziehen, aber meine Fresse: Wenn ich mir einige der Beiträge so auf der Zunge zergehen lasse, bin ich doch recht froh, dass der eine oder andere seine Zeit im Internet verzockt...Schlimmer wäre, er ginge - sagen wir mal -in die Politik, dann hätten wir ein spätes Echo deutschen Überlegenheitsdenkens. Es wäre auch so einfach dann: 
Warum ein hochwertiges Auto fahren dürfen, wenn der Fiat Panda innerhalb 3 Wochen zweimal beim Einparken an die Mauer gesetzt wird ? 
Warum einem Übergewichtigen den Zutritt zu Restaurants gewähren, ihm hochwertige Nahrungsmittel zur Verfügung stellen, wenn er mit Essen offensichtlich nicht umgehen kann ? Friß weiter deine Fast-Food-Scheiße...
Warum einem Arbeitslosen überhaupt noch einen Job anbieten, ganz offenkundig ist er ja nicht in der Lage, sein Leben überhaupt zu kontrollieren ?

Diese Liste liesse sich bis ins Unendliche fortführen, Phantasie vorausgesetzt...

Ich finde diese Denke einfach abstossend und sie hat mit MoM - ich meine das irgendwann schon einmal erwähnt zu haben - in erheblichen Maße Einzug in HdRO gefunden.

WO ist das Problem, wenn jemand seine dummen Setteile leichter erhält. Muß er eben nicht 6 Instanzen 6x abfarmen.
Und von wegen Herausforderungen nicht schaffen:  Und wenn er beim Wächter dann 100x scheitert, es ist doch immer noch SEIN Spiel.
Dieses typisch deutsche "Wäääh, der hat ein größeres ...(Auto, Grundstück, Gemächt etcetera pp.) obwohl er nicht so hart arbeitet wie ich" trieft hier aus jeder Pore !

Es ist ein Spiel und es ist Freizeit, soll Spaß und Zeitvertreib sein und warum sollen Inhalte nur denen vorbehalten bleiben, die daraus eine Wissenschaft machen ??

Sorry Leute, aber das mußte jetzt mal raus !

Viel Spaß beim Raiden, Inzenfarmen oder Schwerter basteln...jeder wie er will.





achja, fällt mir gerade ein: Ich lese ja nun in anderen Foren fleissig mit und auch inGame kann man ja viel lesen oder im TS hören und...weiß-der-Teufel wie ich drauf komme, aber ein guter Teil (nicht alle!) unserer selbsternannten Ober-Über-ProGamer und Das-hab-ich-mir-hart-erarbeitet-Spieler dürften im RL wohl weniger mit Glück bedacht sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Aber ich seh das nicht so eng und freue mich für sie: Wenigstens habt Ihr dann virtuell ein bißchen was zu lachen



"Some hearts fear the watcher..."

Habt ihrs verstanden ??


----------



## Elrigh (16. August 2009)

Du beschreibst da die deutliche Gefahr, die in MMORPGs steckt. Das Suchtpotenzial, geboren aus dem Geltungsbedürfnis. Gerade Jugendliche und junge Erwachsene verfallen gerne dieser Gefahr. Weil es im Leben ungleich schwieriger und stressiger ist, sich Geltung zu verschaffen, schlüpfen sie in die Online-Welt, wo sie etwas darstellen können, nur weil sie die höchsten High-Scores, die fettesten Konten oder die geilsten Rüstungen aufweisen können.

Das wurde in WOW überdeutlich, immer wieder, gerade im PVP.  Einige der legendärsten PVP-Führer (Salut an Apollo) waren im öffentlichen Chat die größten Dummlaberer, Dilletanten, Sexisten, Vorurteilsvertreter und ÜberEinenKammScherer. 

Statt im Teamwork zu kämpfen gab es immer einen hohen Prozentsatz von Deppen, die in der Mitte der Schlachtfeld so viele Feinde killen wollten, wies nur ging. Auch wenn dadurch die Schlacht verloren wurde, weil sie nur den eigenen Vorteil sehen wollten.

Ich gebe Dir aber eindeutig recht, dass wir in Deutschland echt ein Problem damit haben, unserem Nächsten etwas zu gönnen und Teamfähigkeit wird nicht gerade gefördert. Wie vor 20 Jahren, als ich zur Schule ging, heißt es auch heute noch "Friss oder Stirb" in der Schule, trotz Gesamtschule, Förderunterricht und Integration. Kein Wunder, dass da welche Amok laufen, weil sie Aussenseiter sind.

Dieses Problem wird auch in WOW überdeutlich, da wird sich um Ressourcen, Questmobs und was weiß ich alles gekloppt, als gäbs keinen Respawn mehr. Ich hab mal einem Ally und einem Hordler zugesehen, der Hordler wollte Erz abbauen, der Ally hat ihn dabei angegriffen und umgenietet, starb dann aber an den Dots des Hordlers. Und der Witz bei der Sache: Zwei Meter weiter war ein zweites Erzvorkommen. Ich hab dann beide geerntet - frei nach dem Motto "Wenn zwei sich streiten..."

Seit 6 Monaten spiel ich wieder HdRO und hab so eine Mentalität allerhöchstens ein oder zwei Mal erlebt. Ich bete jeden Tag beim Einloggen darum, dass nicht die WOW-Sitten plötzlich ausbrechen, weil so viele Ex-WOWler nach Mittelerde wechseln wollen. Und ich höre oft genug von Freunden oder lese im Chat, dass es tatsächlich Spieler mit dieser Mentalität gibt. Meine Hoffnung ist, dass die Masse, die von WOW weg strebt Aion spielen geht. Da sind viele auch besser aufgehoben, vor allem jene, die HdRO für einen WOW-Abklatsch halten.

Beim Lesen der Meinungen hier hatte ich aber nicht das Gefühl, man wolle den Casuals (also auch mir) nix gönnen. Viel mehr schimmert da die Besorgnis von Item-Verfall und -Spirale durch.


----------



## Squizzel (16. August 2009)

edit


----------



## Elrigh (16. August 2009)

Durch die im Satz vorhandenen Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler wird auch nur schwer deutlich, was Du meinst. Du hast recht, ich hab tatsächlich nicht verstanden, was Du meinst. Allerdings hat mich der "Wäää"-Satz glauben lassen, dass Du das meinst, was ich aufgegriffen habe.

Und was die Verallgemeinerung angeht - Verallgemeinerung ist in meinen Augen, wenn ich sage "Alle WOW Spieler sind so". Das entspricht aber nicht der Realität. Sage ich "Viele", dann ist das keine Verallgemeinerung, sondern eine ungenau definierte Mengenangabe.

Übrigens "Typisch Deutsch" ist auch Verallgemeinerung...


----------



## huladai (16. August 2009)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Du beschreibst da die deutliche Gefahr, die in MMORPGs steckt. Das Suchtpotenzial, geboren aus dem Geltungsbedürfnis. Gerade Jugendliche und junge Erwachsene verfallen gerne dieser Gefahr. Weil es im Leben ungleich schwieriger und stressiger ist, sich Geltung zu verschaffen, schlüpfen sie in die Online-Welt, wo sie etwas darstellen können, nur weil sie die höchsten High-Scores, die fettesten Konten oder die geilsten Rüstungen aufweisen können.
> 
> Das wurde in WOW überdeutlich, immer wieder, gerade im PVP.  Einige der legendärsten PVP-Führer (Salut an Apollo) waren im öffentlichen Chat die größten Dummlaberer, Dilletanten, Sexisten, Vorurteilsvertreter und ÜberEinenKammScherer.
> 
> ...




Tut mir leid, dass ich das ganze hier zitiere. Aber du hast sowas von Recht! Ich könnte jetzt selbst meine Meinung ewig lange ausführen, würde aber auf kein anderes Ergebnis kommen als du.

100% /sign


----------



## mausepaul (16. August 2009)

> Wer wird denn noch "Hardmodes" machen, wenn man auch so weiterkommt?



...aber es hindert Dich doch niemand daran, dass DU (weißt du jetzt warum ichs groß schreibe ?) Dich dem Hardmode hingibst, niemand hindert Dich daran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Hast du es verstanden??



Hast Du verstanden, warum das an genau dieser Stelle steht...scheinbar nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Durch die im Satz vorhandenen Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler wird auch nur schwer deutlich, was Du meinst.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frandibar (16. August 2009)

Ja stimmt, diese Neidgesellschaft ist fürchterlich... Es gibt ja genug Gelegenheitsspieler, und die freuen sich genauso über die Setteile mit Strahlen... was ist daran so schlimm, das es denen einfacher gemacht wird an die Teile zu kommen !?
Der Content geht ja immer weiter... und während "wir" uns noch in Moria um diverse Setteile kloppen, prügeln sich die "Hardcore" Zocker schon im Düsterwald in denn neuen Inis herum...

Ich sehe da überhaupt kein Problem, ist die gleiche Verfahrensweise wie in WOW, und das finde ich ausnahmsweise mal gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (16. August 2009)

Ich finde es lustig, dass alle Welt immer rumnörgelt, weil sie das und jenes nicht hat und erreichen kann. Trotzdem habe ich die HDRO Server noch nie zuvor so voll gesehen wie mit den Minen von Moria und dem neuen "angeblich verhassten" Strahlensystem. Die Itemspirale mag ja allerhand Nachteile haben, aber sie gibt den Leuten etwas zu tun (das erstrebenswerter ist als Taten für einen Titel zu farmen) und "hält die Leute bei der Stange".

Was ist so schlimm dabei, wenn man als Casual die "high-end ini xxx" nicht gesehen hat. Ist es nicht viel spannender, wenn es da noch etwas größeres, gefährlicheres gibt, wo man vielleicht irgendwann auch einmal reinkann? Ist nicht der Reiz genau dann verloren, wenn man alles gesehen hat? 

Klar war es nett, dass man auf 50 mit ein paar Craft-Items, Ini-Items und 1-2Mal Spalte das "optimal Equip" erreichen konnte (und selbst das hatte keinen Sinn, da es nichts herausforderndes gab, wo man es denn auch gebraucht hätte). Doch der Anreiz (spielmechanisch, kein RP, denn dafür brauch ich gar nicht erst so hoch zu lvln) auf dieser Stufe überhaupt noch zu spielen beschränkte sich dann auf:
- Taten grinden
- Angeln auf 200 bringen und Angeltaten grinden
- Gold farmen?

HDRO hat mit MoM ein altes MMO Prinzip wiederbelebt: Die Zugangsvoraussetzungen für Instanzen, die, soweit ich weiß, in Everquest erstmals richtig populär waren. Lustigerweise war MoM damit ziemlich erfolgreich, macht aber genau weiter in der Entwicklung und tut das, was WoW auch durchgemacht hat:
- hardmodes für achiever
- raids und items für alle über den "easymode"

Ich hatte kein Problem mit dem Strahlensystem. Wenn ich die Zeit nicht habe, oder diese Sets nicht sammeln will, dann stört mich das nicht weiter. Ich sehe keinen Gott-gegebenen Anspruch auf "den ganzen Content" nur weil ich die Abogebühr bezahle. Schließlich bezahle ich ja für die Möglichkeit etwas zu erreichen und nicht für bestimmte Items oder "komplettierte Instanzruns". Da gebt mir doch bitte gleich den Itemshop - ich bezahle, also gebt mir den gesamten Content und das gute Equipment. In einem Spiel darf gern auch derjenige mehr erreichen, der öfter und besser spielt als ich. 

Was man nicht weiß und noch nicht abschätzen kann ist,  ob dieses System wirklich langfristig die Spieler begeistert. Mich langweilt das Token-System in jedem Spiel, weil es die Raritäten und Besonderheiten großteils aus dem Spiel nimmt. In WoW gab es Zeiten, wo ein volles T-set etwas besonderes war, da man Zeit und dropglück benötigte. Nun ist es standard für groß und klein. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass der "Achiever" es vielleicht 3 Wochen früher hat.

Andererseits ist es absolut verständlich für mich, dass das Strahlensystem Achiever Spieler angezogen hat, die HDRO früher überhaupt nicht hatte (bzw. nicht halten konnte, da diese nach spätestens 3 Monaten einfach alles "durchachieved" hatten). Wieso sich die anderen Spieler dadurch "bedroht" fühlen ist mir jedoch ein Rätsel

Es wurden hier viele Dinge gesagt, über Teamwork und Toleranz usw. Doch was ich einfach nicht verstehe und wofür in all diesen Diskussionen (die es ja nicht nur bei HDRO sondern in fast jedem MMO gibt) niemand eine vernünftige Antwort hatte ist:

Woher kommt der Neid auf diese Achiever Spieler? Ist es nicht völlig in Ordnung, dass die bessere Ausrüstung haben, wenn sie schon den ganzen Tag spielen (oder zumindest viel), sich besondere Mühe geben in großen Gruppen mit Absprache und Koordination etwas schwieriges zu meistern? Wieso sollte es keine schwierigen Sachen für diese Gruppe von Spielern geben. Muss das gesamte Spiel auf mich, der ich nur alleine, selten und wenige Stunden am Stück spielen kann ausgelegt sein?


Items in einem MMO sind ein Belohnungssystem  und Belohnungssysteme sind für mich nur dann fair und akzeptabel, wenn sie - wie auch im echten Leben - entsprechend dem Einsatz und der Leistung belohnen. Als ausgeglichener Mensch habe ich auch kein Problem damit, dass ich nicht ganz oben bin auf dieser Liste, genausowenig wie ich das im echten Leben bin.





> Das wurde in WOW überdeutlich, immer wieder, gerade im PVP. Einige der legendärsten PVP-Führer (Salut an Apollo) waren im öffentlichen Chat die größten Dummlaberer, Dilletanten, Sexisten, Vorurteilsvertreter und ÜberEinenKammScherer.
> 
> Statt im Teamwork zu kämpfen gab es immer einen hohen Prozentsatz von Deppen, die in der Mitte der Schlachtfeld so viele Feinde killen wollten, wies nur ging. Auch wenn dadurch die Schlacht verloren wurde, weil sie nur den eigenen Vorteil sehen wollten.
> 
> ...



Das ist zwar schön geschrieben, aber an einem einzelnen "Prahler" das gesamte WoW festzumachen ist doch etwas gewagt. 

Genauso wie deine Geschichte von dem Ally und dem Hordler. Zwischen den Fraktionen herrscht Krieg, da ist es wohl absolut angebracht, dass die beiden sich bekriegen, wenn der Feind versucht eine wichtige Ressource an sich zu reißen.

Auch hier wieder, ist die Sache mit dem Neid und der mangelnden Teamfähigkeit doch sehr einseitig betrachtet. Ist es nicht der Neid, der 75% der Spieler dazu bringt, das Strahlensystem zu hassen, weil sie etwas haben wollen, das andere haben, das ihnen aber verwehrt bleibt, weil sie 
a) zu wenig Zeit in das Spiel investieren
b) nicht die nötigen sozialen ingame Kontakte für organisierte Gruppen oder Raids haben
c) einfach nicht die nötige Hand-Augen Koordination um ihren Charakter so zu steuern
?

In der echten Welt, würde man neidlos anerkennen müssen, dass die Spieler, welche auch schwierige Raids (Watcher) meistern, einfach ehrgeiziger sind, zielstrebiger, "härter arbeiten", besseres Teamwork und Koordination haben und deshalb einfach "mehr erreichen". (Natürlich kann man auch zu Hause sitzen, nichts tun und ständig nur jammern, was die anderen alles haben und was man selbst nicht hat)

Wer etwas haben will, sollte das tun, was dafür nötig ist. Ist man nicht bereit das zu tun, sollte man erkennen, dass man keinen Anspruch darauf hat.
Schließlich hat man auch keinen Anspruch auf eine 8000er Besteigung ohne die entsprechende Vorbereitung und wenn man die "Zeit für dieses Hobby" nicht hat, dann wirds damit auch einfach nichts. Ob es dann wirklich die Lösung ist, den Berg abzutragen, oder aber sich von Sherpas "hinauftragen zu lassen" halte ich für sehr fragwürdig.


----------



## Vetaro (16. August 2009)

> Woher kommt der Neid auf diese Achiever Spieler? Ist es nicht völlig in Ordnung, dass die bessere Ausrüstung haben, wenn sie schon den ganzen Tag spielen (oder zumindest viel), sich besondere Mühe geben in großen Gruppen mit Absprache und Koordination etwas schwieriges zu meistern? Wieso sollte es keine schwierigen Sachen für diese Gruppe von Spielern geben.



Das ist eine sehr interessante umdrehung der bisherigen fragestellung. Und eine Unterstellung. Und ich fühle mich davon irrerweise nicht betroffen, aber angezielt.

Sehr sehr viele beiträge hier beziehen sich auf Probleme, die den entwicklern bekannt sind, und zu denen sie bereits etwas gesagt haben. Die Achiever-Spieler haben _jetzt gerade_ schon längst DN geschaft. Die Normalen Spieler werden mit dieser änderung DN _betreten können_.

Wir nicht-Achiever werden also auch durch diese Änderung nicht das Achiever-Level erreichen.

Und der letzte Satz ist ja ohnehin unsinn, weil der Content selber immernoch nicht verändert wird und daher nichts schwieriges weggenommen wird.

Klingt übrigens alles ein bisschen Elitistisch. Ein bisschen "Jedem das Seine", du weißt schon.


@Squizzel:
Es sind andere Belohnungen für Hardmodes geplant (also auch in schattenbinge und dergleichen), um den achiever-spielern Antrieb zu geben, damit da noch jemand hin geht.

Vielleicht bin ich nur ein optimistischer blödi, aber ich hab' irgendwie gar keine Lust, über eine mögliche Entwickelung zu jammern, welche die Spielmacher bedacht haben und gegen die sie vorzugehen vor haben. Ich denke also einfach, dass es auch _nach_ Buch 9 immernoch Schattenbinge-Besucher geben wird.


----------



## mausepaul (16. August 2009)

> Ist es nicht der Neid, der 75% der Spieler dazu bringt, das Strahlensystem zu hassen,



Tut mir leid, wenn ich an dieser Stelle dagegen halte: Aber es war genau andersrum. Hier fielen u.a. Sätze wie "....den anderen hinterhergeschmissen" und das relativ zu Beginn der Diskussion. Der "Neid" (wenn das denn überhaupt so bezeichnet werden kann) liegt eher darin, das jemand Zeit und Geld/Gold in etwas investiert hat, was nun andere bald schneller/billiger bekommen.

Ansonsten - auch wenn ich Deine Ansicht nicht teile Oldboyx - ist zumindest Deine Art der Argumentation pfiffiger.


----------



## OldboyX (16. August 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr interessante umdrehung der bisherigen fragestellung. Und eine Unterstellung. Und ich fühle mich davon irrerweise nicht betroffen, aber angezielt.
> 
> Sehr sehr viele beiträge hier beziehen sich auf Probleme, die den entwicklern bekannt sind, und zu denen sie bereits etwas gesagt haben. Die Achiever-Spieler haben _jetzt gerade_ schon längst DN geschaft. Die Normalen Spieler werden mit dieser änderung DN _betreten können_.
> 
> ...



Naja, mir geht es nicht im Besonderen um die jetzige Einführung der Tokens. Schließlich ist fast ein Jahr vergangen und ich habe damit auch kein Problem, wenn Content dann leichter zugänglich wird. Die Frage ist für mich eher, wie man es zukünftig handhaben wird. Anscheinend schaut man sich ja in dieser Hinsicht einiges von WoW ab, und wenn sich in Zukunft die Sache so abspielt wie in WoW, dann ist das eher ein System, das ich nicht befürworte.

Gibt man von Anfang an all diese Möglichkeiten haben alle sehr schnell alles gesehen und es wird schnell zur Massenabfertigung mit "neuem Content so schnell es geht nachschieben" - alles 1 Stufe runterwerten - neue Marken dazu und es geht fröhlich weiter (wie bei WoW). Das finde ich persönlich nicht so gut, aber ist natürlich auch Geschmackssache.

Ob der Content sich verändert ist Haarspalterei. Meiner Meinung nach tut er das. Da meine Ausrüstung sich ändert, ändert sich die Herausforderung (die der Content mir bietet), genauso wie bei dem Beispiel mit dem Berg. Natürlich kannst du auch sagen, es ändert sich nur der Schwierigkeitsgrad, nicht aber der "Content", doch diese Dinge gehören für mich zusammen.
Allen Spielern bessere Items zu geben ist genauso ein "nerf des Schwierigkeitsgrad des Contents" wie wenn man allen Monstern stats abzieht. Früher musste man mit der Hand den Hasen fangen und bekam dadurch einen Speer um den Hirsch zu jagen. Jetzt kriegt man den Speer anderweitig und kann damit den Hasen jagen (was einfach ist als mit der Hand) und bekommt dafür auch noch die Armbrust (die man früher nur von der Hirschjagd bekam). Also insofern ist es ganz klar eine Veränderung des "Contents" für mich.

Mit elitistisch hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun btw. außer du hälst ein leistungsangepasstes Belohnungssystem für elitistisch.



> Tut mir leid, wenn ich an dieser Stelle dagegen halte: Aber es war genau andersrum. Hier fielen u.a. Sätze wie "....den anderen hinterhergeschmissen" und das relativ zu Beginn der Diskussion. Der "Neid" (wenn das denn überhaupt so bezeichnet werden kann) liegt eher darin, das jemand Zeit und Geld/Gold in etwas investiert hat, was nun andere bald schneller/billiger bekommen.
> 
> Ansonsten - auch wenn ich Deine Ansicht nicht teile Oldboyx - ist zumindest Deine Art der Argumentation pfiffiger.



Hier in diesem speziellen Thread hast du natürlich recht, dass die "Achiever Fraktion"  "angefangen" hat. Doch darum geht es eigentlich gar nicht. Tatsache ist doch, dass eben andere bald vieles schneller und billiger bekommen. Ob man das gut findet oder nicht, sei dahingestellt, ich nehme das wertfrei zur Kenntnis und es ist mir völlig "Wurst".
Die Frage ist nur: Wieso wird es vereinfacht?
Weil die Community es so will?
Da stellt sich die Frage: Wieso will die Community diese Vereinfachung?
Weil sie auch die guten Items haben wollen?
Wieso wollen sie die? 
Weil die anderen sie haben? Weil sie gerne "alles erreichen würden"? Weil sie den Oberboss besiegen wollen für das dicke Legendary? - das ist doch genau Achiever denken, das die Casuals i.d.R. eigentlich verurteilen...

Ich denke, dass zweifellos in beiden Fällen der Neid eine Rolle spielt. Er ist die größte Schwäche des Menschen (mit Abstand).


----------



## Vetaro (16. August 2009)

Oldy, ich glaube du übersiehst da was. Das ist auch das, woraus mein ganzer Artikel zu dem Thema besteht.

Weshalb sich die Leute ärgern ist, dass ihnen ein Teil des Spieles verschlossen bleibt. Weil nämlich sehr viele HdRO deshalb spielten, weil es mit der Regel "Jeder soll so viel wie möglich sehen können" funktionierte. Und diese nie geschriebene Regel wurde gebrochen. Und _deshalb_ wollen die Leute das Strahlenset haben können. Nicht weil die anderen es auch haben.

Das wird aber irgendwie ohnehin gerne übersehen. ich habe die ganze Zeit das gefühl, dass die  Dagegen-Fraktion davon ausgeht, dass das ganze aus Neid oder Itemgier gemacht wird, dass irgendein aggressiver Druck dahinter steht ("Warum sollen denn die Leute Items bekommen, mit denen sie dann _nicht_ in Instanzen gehen?" ist, finde ich, eine _ziemlich_ aggressive Einstellung). Darum geht es aber eben nunmal gerade nicht.


----------



## Freejack (16. August 2009)

Ich finde es lustig das hier soviel über das neue Modell herziehen. 

Ist Euch schonmal durch den Kopf gegegangen das das Modell in HdR nicht neu ist. Das gibt es in einer anderen Form schon. Nämlich in dem ich einige Kapitel im Epos 1 mehrfach wiederhole dafür Bändchen bekomme und diese gegen Erlasse aus Helegrod, Angmar und Annu tausche, für die ich wiederum Rüssi-Teile bekomme (ohne auch nur einmal in diesen Ini´s gewesen zu sein). 
Das Modell mit den Marken ist also nur eine andere Version.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kommt dieses Modell erst mit B9 und soweit ich weiss haben die Entwickler ja schon gesagt das noch dieses Jahr auf Stufe 70 angehoben wird.
Was heisst das für mich:

- das Strahlenset (Level 60) ist in dieser Form für die grossen "Achiever-Spieler" wertlos und nichts mehr als eine gute Prestigerüssi
- das Interesse wird sich mehr auf das "neue" kommende Set beschränken

also warum den Zugang dazu extrem erschweren. Man muss ja dennoch dafür arbeiten, nur auf anderem Wege.


----------



## OldboyX (16. August 2009)

Das ist mir schon klar, Vetaro.

Deshalb sagte ich ja, dass MoM eine Spielerschaft angezogen hat, die HDRO vorher nicht kannte. Diese Spielerschaft jedoch, wird wieder weg sein, wenn HDRO zu seinem Status auf Stufe 50 zurückkehrt (aus Gründen die ich schon erläutert habe).

Ist es das was Turbine will?
Ist es das, was die HDRO Community will?
Wenn ja, warum will die HDRO Community das?
Weil in ihrem Spiel plötzlich schwere Instanzen drinnen sind in der sich Leute rumtreiben die man nicht mag?

Und damit sind wir wieder bei derselben Frage:
Ist das nicht für beide Spielerschaften ein Vorteil? Es gibt für "Achiever" einiges zu tun (auch wenn die meisten hier wohl auch schon lange "durch" sind) und für Casuals gibt es noch viel mehr zu tun, da sie wohl nie an die "Decke stoßen".



			
				Vetaro schrieb:
			
		

> Weshalb sich die Leute ärgern ist, dass ihnen ein Teil des Spieles verschlossen bleibt. Weil nämlich sehr viele HdRO deshalb spielten, weil es mit der Regel "Jeder soll so viel wie möglich sehen können" funktionierte. Und diese nie geschriebene Regel wurde gebrochen. Und deshalb wollen die Leute das Strahlenset haben können. Nicht weil die anderen es auch haben.
> 
> Das wird aber irgendwie ohnehin gerne übersehen. ich habe die ganze Zeit das gefühl, dass die Dagegen-Fraktion davon ausgeht, dass das ganze aus Neid oder Itemgier gemacht wird, dass irgendein aggressiver Druck dahinter steht ("Warum sollen denn die Leute Items bekommen, mit denen sie dann nicht in Instanzen gehen?" ist, finde ich, eine ziemlich aggressive Einstellung). Darum geht es aber eben nunmal gerade nicht.



Es gab schon damals genug 6er Instanzen, die eine ziemliche Herausforderung waren und von vielen wohl nie bezwungen wurden (da gab es den einen Boss, wo man Horn, etc. klicken musste) nur hatten die Achiever daran auch kein Interesse, weil es nichts dafür gab. Das hat sich nun geändert und plötzlich sind diese knackigen Instanzen den Leuten ein Dorn im Auge?

Achiever brauchen nunmal eine solche Art Inhalt, wie sie MoM geboten hat um ihre Spielweise ausleben zu können. Denen macht es Spaß, sich in Gruppen zu organisieren, Taktiken auszuarbeiten, das Equip zu optimieren usw. Da gibts mit Sicherheit auf beiden Seiten schwarze Schafe, die Neid oder Geltungsdrang haben, doch die Sache mit der aggressiven Einstellung kann ich auch nur zurückgeben.

Woher kommt dieser agressive Drang unbedingt jede Instanze sehen zu müssen? Wenn man sowieso lieber crafted, oder etwas einfaches farmt - wieso muss man dann unbedingt einfachen Zugang zu Instanze XXX haben?
Wenn es nur ums sehen geht, wieso geht man nicht rein, schaut sich die Dinge bei einem Wipe an oder in einer leeren ID? Oder auf youtube?

Ich habe es in WoW nie verstanden und verstehe es auch jetzt nicht. Ich habe im gesamten WoW Classic über 1,5 Jahre lang kein MC von innen gesehen. Habe langsam gelevelt und gemütlich gequested. Danach die lange und tolle Questreihe für T0,5 gemacht (es war schwer, aber mit etwas Verhandlungstaktik konnte ich sogar Gilden dazu bewegen mir bei den Schritten die ich alleine nicht schaffte zu helfen. Das hat dann 30 Minuten gedauer). Kurz bevor BC rauskam hate ich dann Zeit und hab MC und  BWL geraidet (als der Content absolut nicht mehr aktuell war etc.). Trotzdem hatte ich nie das Gefühl irgend etwas verpasst zu haben, oder dass man mich trotz meiner Monatsgebühren um irgendwelchen "Content" gebracht hätte. Vor Monaten war ich das erste Mal in meinem Leben in AQ40, da ich es zu Classic Zeit nie gesehen hatte und auch zu BC Zeiten war ich nie dort - big deal...


----------



## Telkir (16. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar, Vetaro.
> 
> Deshalb sagte ich ja, dass MoM eine Spielerschaft angezogen hat, die HDRO vorher nicht kannte. Diese Spielerschaft jedoch, wird wieder weg sein, wenn HDRO zu seinem Status auf Stufe 50 zurückkehrt (aus Gründen die ich schon erläutert habe).
> 
> ...


Was u.A. Vetaro schon mehrfach geschrieben hat, und was wahrscheinlich immer wieder überlesen wird, ist, dass der Spielinhalt durch die Änderung nicht vereinfacht wird. Die Beschränkung, dass man den neuen Inhalt erst dann sehen kann, wenn man vorher alles andere mit Würfelglück oder fester Gruppe mehrfach besuchen musste, fällt einfach weg. 
Wird der Wächter einfach, weil jetzt alle Strahlen bekommen können?
Kann man jetzt, ohne alle Hardmodes mehrfach absolviert zu haben, den Strahleninhalt spielen?
Die Strahlen haben Spieler bisher nur ausgeschlossen, nicht aber den Inhalt signifikant vereinfacht, also wird der Inhalt auch mit der Änderung nicht vereinfacht werden, nur kann jetzt jeder den Spielinhalt ansehen, wenn er mitgenommen wird. Das klingt doch erst einmal ganz nett.


----------



## OldboyX (16. August 2009)

Telkir schrieb:


> Was u.A. Vetaro schon mehrfach geschrieben hat, und was wahrscheinlich immer wieder überlesen wird, ist, dass der Spielinhalt durch die Änderung nicht vereinfacht wird. Die Beschränkung, dass man den neuen Inhalt erst dann sehen kann, wenn man vorher alles andere mit Würfelglück oder fester Gruppe mehrfach besuchen musste, fällt einfach weg.
> Wird der Wächter einfach, weil jetzt alle Strahlen bekommen können?
> Kann man jetzt, ohne alle Hardmodes mehrfach absolviert zu haben, den Strahleninhalt spielen?
> Die Strahlen haben Spieler bisher nur ausgeschlossen, nicht aber den Inhalt signifikant vereinfacht, also wird der Inhalt auch mit der Änderung nicht vereinfacht werden, nur kann jetzt jeder den Spielinhalt ansehen, wenn er mitgenommen wird. Das klingt doch erst einmal ganz nett.




Das sehe ich anders. Es werden sehr wohl Teile des Inhalts erleichtert. Man muss bestimmte Herausforderungen nun nicht mehr meistern um an bestimmte Items zu kommen... Wenn das keine Erleichterung ist, weiß ich auch nicht. Niemand hat gesagt, dass explizit der Wächter-Encounter vereinfacht wird. Der Weg dorthin aber wird sehr wohl vereinfacht.

"Wird der Wächter einfach, weil jetzt alle Strahlen bekommen können?"> Nein, wer es bisher nicht geschafft hat Strahlen zu bekommen wird den Wächter wohl auch nicht schaffen, es sei denn er wird "durchgezogen".
"Kann man jetzt, ohne alle Hardmodes mehrfach absolviert zu haben, den Strahleninhalt spielen?"> Ja - eine Vereinfachung im Gegensatz zu früher.

Ich denke nicht, dass man hier versuchen sollte die offensichtliche Vereinfachung wegzureden. Das ist überhaupt nicht Sinn und Zweck, es geht hier eher darum, ob die Vereinfachung sinnvoll und angebracht ist.

"Die Strahlen haben Spieler bisher nur ausgeschlossen, nicht aber den Inhalt signifikant vereinfacht, also wird der Inhalt auch mit der Änderung nicht vereinfacht werden, nur kann jetzt jeder den Spielinhalt ansehen, wenn er mitgenommen wird."

Seufz. Wenn man den Inhalt nicht vereinfachen müsste, um den Spielern (die angeblich bisher ausgeschlossen wurden) auch Zugang zu gewähren, wieso hatten diese Spieler dann vorher keinen Zugang?  Vielleicht weil es "zu schwierig war" die entsprechenden Instanzen für die Strahlensets zu schaffen? Ne oder  - kann nicht sein....


----------



## mausepaul (16. August 2009)

> Wenn man den Inhalt nicht vereinfachen müsste, um den Spielern (die angeblich bisher ausgeschlossen wurden) auch Zugang zu gewähren, wieso hatten diese Spieler dann vorher keinen Zugang? Vielleicht weil es "zu schwierig war" die entsprechenden Instanzen für die Strahlensets zu schaffen



Ja, für einige Spieler ist er wohl zu schwierig i.S. von kompliziert.

Der Begriff "schwierig" kann aber auch eine andere Komponente beinhalten, z.B. den Zeitfaktor.
Ich z.B. habe am Abend, wenn die meisten Instanzgänge möglich sind, weil sich zu dieser Zeit die meisten Gruppen finden, leider keine 3 oder  4 Stunden Zeit. Und das ist die Zeit, welche ich einfach investieren muß, wenn ich mehrere verabredete Runs mache, um allen Mitgliedern die Möglichkeit auf ein Setteil zu geben. Klar, kann schneller gehen aber auch länger dauern und mich dann einfach verp.. wenn ich mein Teil hab ?! Nee, so spiel ich nicht.

Tja und nach meinen bisherigen HM-Erfahrungen bin ich der, der an der entscheidenden Stelle -1 würfelt...persönliches Pech, ist aber so.

Wenn nun also ein System gefunden wird, bei dem ich ein Token/Münze/irgendwas erhalte, wenn ich die Ini erfolgreich absolviert habe (und das sollte schon sein), dann bin ich doch glücklich wie ein Schweinchen in der Suhle.

Und nebenbei (ist jetzt ein wenig off-topic) zum Thema "Herausforderung":

Ich habe festgestellt, dass noch in jeder Gruppe die sich für den HM sammelt, mindestens einer kräht, wenn nicht ein "Erfahrener" (am Besten mit Setteil) dabei ist, um den Rest zu pampern.
Ist ja auch nicht schlimm und legitim, aber dass nun jeder der sein Set (nahezu) komplett hat, damit auch jemand ist, der seine Klasse spielen kann (und also das Set "verdient") halte ich für ein Gerücht. Und bei den Gilden wird doch auch gerne mal gezogen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (16. August 2009)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Ja, für einige Spieler ist er wohl zu schwierig i.S. von kompliziert.
> 
> Der Begriff "schwierig" kann aber auch eine andere Komponente beinhalten, z.B. den Zeitfaktor.
> Ich z.B. habe am Abend, wenn die meisten Instanzgänge möglich sind, weil sich zu dieser Zeit die meisten Gruppen finden, leider keine 3 oder  4 Stunden Zeit. Und das ist die Zeit, welche ich einfach investieren muß, wenn ich mehrere verabredete Runs mache, um allen Mitgliedern die Möglichkeit auf ein Setteil zu geben. Klar, kann schneller gehen aber auch länger dauern und mich dann einfach verp.. wenn ich mein Teil hab ?! Nee, so spiel ich nicht.
> ...



Da bin ich deiner Meinung: Schwierigkeit beinhaltet auch den Zeitaufwand, wobei in diesem Fall nicht nur dieser genervt wird, sondern die hardmodes eben optional werden (lang genug "normal modes" bringt auch entsprechend die Tokens und dan hat man genug strahlen etc.) was auf jeden Fall eine Vereinfachung des Contents bedeutet.

Auch gebe ich dir Recht, dass nicht jeder unbedingt ein guter Spieler ist nur weil er gute Items hat. Viele kann man einfach durch maximalen Zeiteinsatz kompensieren. Dennoch unterstützt ein solches System mit den Tokens (wie man es aus WoW kennt) doch gerade diese Phänomen erst Recht. Mit den Tokens wird sichergestellt, dass wirklich jeder alles haben kann, solange er nur stumpfsinnig in immer dieselbe einfache Instanze rennt. Das finde ich persönlich geht eben gegen Teamwork, Herausforderung, Koordination und soziale Integration.

Es ist nicht sonderlich förderlich für das Spiel (und vor allem den Umgang in der Community) wenn man eine Itemspirale mit der Möglichkeit alles alleine zu schaffen paart. Das ist es doch, was vielen an WoW so überhaupt nicht gefallen will. Die Itemspirale an sich ist gar nicht so das Problem, denn bei entsprechendem Schwierigkeitsgrad und der unbedingten Notwendigkeit einer guten Gruppe / Sippe, muss man sich auch soweit anständig als Mensch benehmen, damit man seine Chancen nicht verscherzt.

Ist man hingegen auf seine Mitspieler in keiner Weise angewiesen, werden die Sitten schnell "interessant".


----------



## Squizzel (16. August 2009)

edit


----------



## mausepaul (16. August 2009)

> Ist man hingegen auf seine Mitspieler in keiner Weise angewiesen, werden die Sitten schnell "interessant".



...was ich nicht hoffen möchte. 
So "interessant" wie es jetzt schon in Moria ist (und komischerweise nur dort) reicht es mir schon. Ich finde nämlich, dass die einst so häufig beschworene HdRO-Community schon jetzt bisweilen etwas...mmmh...anstrengend (vorsichtig ausgedrückt) ist.

Aber natürlich ist es wichtig, dass in einem MMOG ein nicht zu knapper Prozentsatz an "Teamereignissen" stattfinden muß, weil es sonst eben kein Miteinander sondern nur ein Nebenher  ist. Die aktuelle Entwicklung seit WotLK habe ich nicht mehr verfolgt und kann das nicht beurteilen. Ich fands schon seit BC grausam und da brauchte man doch immer noch eine Gruppe. Daran allein kann es also nicht gelegen haben, dass es seinerzeit so "interessant" war.




> Die von dir genannten 4 Stunden sind weit über das Ziel hinausgegriffen. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, wann ich das letzte Mal länger als 2 Stunden in einer Instanz war.



Ich auch nicht .
Die 4 Stunden bezogen sich in der Tat auf die von mir genannten "mehreren Runs" und natürlich vergeht auch eine gewisse Zeit mit Gruppensuche und deren -organisation. Aber DAS ist wieder ein ganz anderes Thema und da wähnt man sich manchmal in der Klappse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Aber es wird Leute geben die auch diesen "steinigen" Weg gehen wollen. Für die wird der Spielerpool jedoch auf eine Größe zusammengeschrumpft sein, in dem es fast unmöglich ist passende Gruppen auf die Beine zu stellen.



Ja, das wird allerdings wohl so geschehen und ist für diese Spieler insofern von Nachteil.



> Und noch etwas, ich versichere dir, dass dieser Tokenquatsch mehr Zeit fressen wird, als jeder Hardmode



Und da muß man abwarten wie es im Endeffekt wirklich abläuft.
Wenn es so aussieht, dass ich statt 6x HM dann 24x "brain-afk" machen muß...ja dann weiß ich auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ideal wäre wirklich: HM geschafft, eine Münze an alle Teilnehmer. Ist die Gruppe tranig, ja gut, dann muß man eben nochmal ran. Aber mit diesem Würfelquatsch...nööö, so machts keine Spaß.


----------



## Vetaro (16. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Es ist nicht sonderlich förderlich für das Spiel (und vor allem den Umgang in der Community) wenn man eine Itemspirale mit der Möglichkeit alles alleine zu schaffen paart. Das ist es doch, was vielen an WoW so überhaupt nicht gefallen will. Die Itemspirale an sich ist gar nicht so das Problem, denn bei entsprechendem Schwierigkeitsgrad und der unbedingten Notwendigkeit einer guten Gruppe / Sippe, muss man sich auch soweit anständig als Mensch benehmen, damit man seine Chancen nicht verscherzt.


Das ist das erste "gegen"-Argument auf diesen Seiten was mir gefällt und eine nähere Untersuchung nahelegt.

Was es für mich kaputt macht ist der nächste, von meinen vorrednern zitierte satz: 
'Ist man hingegen auf seine Mitspieler in keiner Weise angewiesen, werden die Sitten schnell "interessant".' 

Dass man auf seine Mitspieler nicht mehr angewiesen wäre, klingt für mich irgendwie quatschig. Oder auch: Aus der luft gegriffen.
Ich lasse die erste Behauptung aber einfach mal stehen und denke noch ein wenig darüber nach, vielleicht fällt mir irgendwas dazu ein, Beispiele oder so.

-----

Noch was zur Menge der Runs: Ich gehe ja eigentlich davon aus, dass die Münzen genau so verteilt werden, dass ein erfolgreicher HM-Run vorher genau so viel wert ist wie danach. Was ich mir vorstellen kann (achtung, das ist meine Idee, hat nichts mit offiziellen Ankündigungen zu tun) ist, dass z.B. jeder Boss eine Münze für jeden hat, und die Hardmode-Truhe vielleicht... pf, fünf?, die dann an nur einen Spieler gehen könnten.

Was auch möglich wäre, dass einzelne Teile vielleicht etwas mehr oder weniger kosten, jedoch durch einen Besuch ihrer eigentlichen Instanz trotzdem gedeckt wären. Damit hätten wir dann A) schonmal einen ersten sinnvollen Ansporn, damit Leute die Schattenbinge besuchen und  Eine ermutigung, dass man nicht die ganze Zeit die große Treppe spielt.

Ich denke nämlich schon, dass sich die Entwickler bereits in diesem Augenblick der Gefahr bewusst sind, dass die Leute einfach die Treppe abfarmen. Wahrscheinlich ist ihre Reaktion darauf folgendes: Gut, wir machen das nicht unmöglich, sondern machen einfach das Treppe-Item zum billigsten, sodass man deutlich öfter dadurch muss, um ein anderes Item zu erhalten.

-----

Ich glaube übrigens immernoch, dass die Leute nicht in eine Kultur verfallen, in der nur noch zwei bestimmte Instanzen durchgerusht werden. Dafür sehe ich zwei Gründe: Einerseits die Belohnungen für die schwereren (Die werden einfach irgendwelche neuen hellblauen Ohrringe in die Schattenbinge stecken und vielleicht neue Taten für die Bosse einbauen, inklusive der vielleicht mehr Münzen)   und andererseits: Dass Spieler keine Esel sind.

Ich komme zum Beispiel schon nach dem dritten Durchgang durch die Handwerkshallen mental kaum noch mit. Ich hab dann keinen bock mehr, das ermüdet. tatsächlich werde ich müde, wenn ich immer wieder das gleiche sehe, schon immer, was ein wunderbares Handicap ist für Schüler und Leute die gerne lesen.

Für mich, und sicher auch für andere, wäre es eine Tortur, nur zwei Instanzen durchzugehen. Die Abwechslung ist doch irgendwie nötig.

Und genau deshalb habe ich immernoch vertrauen darin, dass die Spieler _nicht_ zu einer dumpfen farmhorde verkommen, _nur weil sie's könnten!_


----------



## OldboyX (16. August 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Das ist das erste "gegen"-Argument auf diesen Seiten was mir gefällt und eine nähere Untersuchung nahelegt.
> 
> Was es für mich kaputt macht ist der nächste, von meinen vorrednern zitierte satz:
> 'Ist man hingegen auf seine Mitspieler in keiner Weise angewiesen, werden die Sitten schnell "interessant".'
> ...



Das ist nicht so sehr wörtlich zu nehmen. Es geht mehr um diese Anonymität in der Masse der random groups. In Wotlk findet man auch leicht Gruppen, das ist überhaupt kein Problem. Im Gegenteil gibt es sehr viel mehr "random raids" und "random heroics" als es vielleicht früher gab als diese noch entsprechend schwerer waren.

Doch eben genau dieses Überangebot führt dazu, dass Leute sich allerhand Freiheiten herausnehmen. Da leavt man schonmal leichtfertig nach dem ersten wipe, beschimpft alle als "noobs die sowieso kein dps machen" und nimmt einfach die nächstbeste Randomgruppe. Tokens kriegt man schließlich überall...
-


> Und genau deshalb habe ich immernoch vertrauen darin, dass die Spieler _nicht_ zu einer dumpfen farmhorde verkommen, _nur weil sie's könnten!_



Die Spieler gehen den Weg des geringsten Widerstands. Wenn ich in Instanz A in 45 Minuten 10 Tokens "einfach abfarmen kann" anstatt in Instanz B in 90 Minuten nur 8 Tokens, dann wird Instanz B nicht oft gespielt werden, darauf kannst du Gift nehmen (es sei denn Turbine findet mit Lockouts einen Weg die Spieler dazu zu "animieren").

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel...


----------



## Gfreeman (17. August 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

die Threads hier sind alle sehr tiefsinnig. Man kann sowohl die eine als auch die andere Fraktion verstehen.

Ich will insofern auch nur kurz meinen Senf dazugeben, dass durch die geplante Änderung ein wenig die "soziale Kälte" :-) herausgenommen wird - HdRO war schon immer dafür bekannt, dass es kein equipmentlastiges Spiel ist. Dazu jedoch war es mit dem Strahlenset langsam mutiert.

Sozusagen geht man jetzt "Gott sei dank" back to the roots, da die Strahlensets bald nichts Elitäres mehr darstellen und durch die Neuerungen einfach mehr gespielt wird. Die Leute werden nicht mehr von der Schattenbinge gefrustet sein, sondern farmen lieber eine andere Inze dafür dreimal ab und haben in dieser Zeit mit Ihrer Sippe auch Ihren Spass, anstatt nur zu wipen, um danach die Reparatur-Kosten wieder einfarmen zu müssen. So hat jeder sein Erfolgserlebnis.

So long.

Gfree


----------



## Voodjin (17. August 2009)

Seltsam, das immer wieder diese Diskussion entsteht, wenn Neurungen geplant sind. Und es jammern offensichtlich immer die Selben. Nämlich die, die sowieso an ihre Sets kommen. Was ich hier herauslese ist nichts weiter als pure Itemgeilheit. Nach dem Motto: "Ich habe das Glück in einer großen und gut funktionierenden Sippe aktiv zu sein und kann mir leisten groß meinen Mund aufzureißen, weil wir 4 Mal die Woche raiden und daher wohl einen besonderen Anrecht auf die Items haben". Alle anderen VERDIENEN es einfach nicht, das selbe zu tragen wie wir, den es ist ja offensichtlich, das wir bessere Spieler sind, ergo auch bessere Menschen und sowieso über alles erhaben."

Dieses Gesülze ist doch jedes Mal gleich. Am Ende waren die Instanzen immer noch herausfordernd genug und es gab trotzdem Spieler, die sich an der einen oder anderen Instanz die Zähne ausgebissen haben.

Ich gebe zu, ich spiele nicht mehr so intensiv wie früher. Damals auf Morthond hatte ich eine große und gut funktionierende Sippe. Wir waren mehrmals in der Woche in der Nurz Gashu Spalte und mein Jäger hatte so ziemlich alles, was man im End-Content bekommen konnte. Jetzt habe ich weniger Zeit (Arbeit, Freundin und öfter mal gute offline Spiele). Es ist klar, das ich nicht mehrmals in der Woche Lust und Zeit habe Instanzen zu rammeln. Schlechter Spieler bin ich deshalb ganz sicher nicht. Den meine Erfahrung (und es geht es wahrscheinlich vielen Leuten so) kann ich jederzeit in einer Instanz einsetzen. Und das unabhängig davon, wie oft ich in der Woche raiden gehe.

Ein Vorurteil also, der einem langsam aber sicher zum Hals raushängt. Casual ist nicht = Noob. Ich kenne viele Gelegenheitsspieler aus meiner alten Sippe, die viele so genannte "Profis" locker in die Tasche stecken. Herausforderung hin oder her.

Was noch zu sagen bleibt. Wartet einfach ab und jammert nicht gleich rum (hier geht es ja schon stellenweise so zu wie in den WoW-Foren). Turbine hat es bis jetzt immer hinbekommen, genug Unterhaltung und Herausforderung zu bieten und das wird sich in Zukunft nicht ändern.


----------



## grunzhart (17. August 2009)

kunrad schrieb:


> Man, das nervt. Schon wieder eine Vereinfachung. Da spielt man sich ein um das Strahlenset zu bekommen und dann wird es den nächsten hinterhergeschmissen. Wozu das ganze? Gibt es wirklich so viele Spieler, die jammern, dass es Ihnen zu schwer ist? Wo bleibt denn nun die Herausforderung?
> 
> Ich kann seit 2 Tagen in Esteldin mit den Jägerquests 500k EP für meine Waffen bekommen, das Strahlenset wird leicht farmbar, Strahlen hat keine Auswirkung mehr auf Hoffnung. Zudem ist geplant das BdT zu vereinfachen. Zudem der Questfinder und das schnellere Leveln. Dazu jetzt noch neues Geschmeide, welches um Längen besser ist.
> 
> ...



Man, das nervt. Schon wieder so ein Progamer, der rumheult, weil den casuals, die hinterherhinken oder die diese Instanzen einfach nicht spielen wollen oder aus anderen Gründen bestimmte Gegenstände nicht erlangen (Schattenbinge ist mit random eine Leidenschaft, die Leiden schafft ^^ ), die Spielinhalte eröffnet werden.
Die Frage sei gestellt: Wozu schreist Du nach einer Herausforderung? Die Herausforderungen sind ja nach wie vor da! Gehe hin und nutze sie! Wenn andere sich bestimmte Gegenstände auf andere Weise verschaffen, trübt das doch nicht im Mindesten Deinen Spielgenuss an Instanzen im erschwerten Modus! Es mag ja sein, dass dann auch Spieler über Spitzenausrüstung verfügen, die sich nicht in die Funktionen ihrer Spielklasse vertiefen (vielleicht deshalb, weil sie viel twinken?), aber wieso sollte es schwieriger werden, fähige Mitstreiter zu finden? Sterben die vorhandenen Befähigten aus?

Es ist in der Tat ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen, die weibisch darüber klagen, dass der oder die andere nun die gleichen Kleider trägt......


----------



## Dr@naught (17. August 2009)

Alle Spieler zahlen monatliche Beiträge bzw. kaufen content updates und haben damit das gleiche Anrecht an den produzierten Inhalten. 
Auf der anderen Seite basiert jedes MMORPG auf dem Prinzip „der Weg ist das Ziel.“ Aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Spielgeschwindigkeiten der Teilnehmer wird also ständig eine Schere zwischen Casuals und Achievern existieren. 
Der Produzent des Spiels möchte aber schlichtweg kurzfristig Geld verdienen. Also ist er dazu gezwungen, die Interessen beider Seiten durch Veränderungen an der Spielmechanik immer wieder zu bedienen.
Um jedoch langfristig Geld verdienen zu können, benötigt er einen permanenten Zustrom neuer Spieler, um Abgänge seiner alten Kunden ausgleichen zu können. Damit die Neuen aber auch eine Chance sehen in absehbarer Zeit mit Freunden und Kollegen zusammen den aktuellen endcontent spielen zu können, werden leveling und item achieving vereinfacht.

Mich würde interessieren ob es eigentlich Untersuchungen dazu gibt, wie lange Spieler unterschiedlichen MMOPRG treu bleiben, bzw. wie schnell sie wieder wechseln und was ihre konkreten Gründe dafür sind?


----------



## OldboyX (17. August 2009)

Dr@naught schrieb:


> Alle Spieler zahlen monatliche Beiträge bzw. kaufen content updates und haben damit das gleiche Anrecht an den produzierten Inhalten.


Klar, aber auch genau so wie du es gesagt hast. Es hat jeder das gleiche "Anrecht", ergo jeder "KANN" denselben Content erschließen, wenn er das dafür notwendige tut (das heißt noch lange nicht, dass er nichts dafür tun muss). Das ist in jedem Spiel so. Sonst setz ich mich demnächst mit Stufe 1 ins Auenland und fang an zu heulen, dass ich nicht die Schattenbinge sehen darf, OBWOHL ICH BEZAHLT HABE.
Dieses Argument, zieht überhaupt nicht.



> Auf der anderen Seite basiert jedes MMORPG auf dem Prinzip &#8222;der Weg ist das Ziel.&#8220; Aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Spielgeschwindigkeiten der Teilnehmer wird also ständig eine Schere zwischen Casuals und Achievern existieren.
> Der Produzent des Spiels möchte aber schlichtweg kurzfristig Geld verdienen. Also ist er dazu gezwungen, die Interessen beider Seiten durch Veränderungen an der Spielmechanik immer wieder zu bedienen.
> Um jedoch langfristig Geld verdienen zu können, benötigt er einen permanenten Zustrom neuer Spieler, um Abgänge seiner alten Kunden ausgleichen zu können. Damit die Neuen aber auch eine Chance sehen in absehbarer Zeit mit Freunden und Kollegen zusammen den aktuellen endcontent spielen zu können, werden leveling und item achieving vereinfacht.



/sign



> Mich würde interessieren ob es eigentlich Untersuchungen dazu gibt, wie lange Spieler unterschiedlichen MMOPRG treu bleiben, bzw. wie schnell sie wieder wechseln und was ihre konkreten Gründe dafür sind?



Es gibt Leute die lieben bestimmte Spiele und bleiben dabei, egal was da kommt. Die würden lieber alle Charslots auf Maxlvl spielen und ausrüsten und dann noch auf einem neuen Server spielen als ein anderes MMO anzufangen.

Die große Mehrheit der Spieler aber wechselt, so würde ich glauben,  aus folgenden Gründen:
- Kein Content mehr, der aus der Sicht des Spielers erstrebenswert ist 
- Anderes Spiel (kommt auf den Markt)
- Frustmomente (zu hoher Schwierigkeitsgrad, kaum Soloinhalte, Bugs, Abschwächung der eigenen Klasse, usw.)



			
				Voodjin schrieb:
			
		

> Seltsam, das immer wieder diese Diskussion entsteht, wenn Neurungen geplant sind. Und es jammern offensichtlich immer die Selben. Nämlich die, die sowieso an ihre Sets kommen. Was ich hier herauslese ist nichts weiter als pure Itemgeilheit. Nach dem Motto: "Ich habe das Glück in einer großen und gut funktionierenden Sippe aktiv zu sein und kann mir leisten groß meinen Mund aufzureißen, weil wir 4 Mal die Woche raiden und daher wohl einen besonderen Anrecht auf die Items haben". Alle anderen VERDIENEN es einfach nicht, das selbe zu tragen wie wir, den es ist ja offensichtlich, das wir bessere Spieler sind, ergo auch bessere Menschen und sowieso über alles erhaben."
> 
> *Hatten wir schon. Sehr einseitige Betrachtungsweise. Das ganze Jahr lang hat der ganze "Casual-Teil" der Spieler "gejammert" wegen des Strahlensystems. Die Sache mti dem Verdienen beschreibt es ziemlich genau. Es ist zentraler Bestandteil des Spiels, dass man sich Items "verdient". Gibt es zwei Methoden sich ein und dasselbe Item zu verdienen, wird es sehr schwer bis unmöglich diese "gleich aufwändig" zu gestalten. Natürlich ist es auch so, dass nicht jeder sich dieselben Sachen verdient. Wer auf Stufe 1 anfängt und keine Quests machen will und keine Monster töten mag, der wird sich auch keine Stufe 60 "verdienen".*
> 
> ...


----------



## Norei (17. August 2009)

1. An alle, die Herausforderungen suchen: DN wirklich schon auf Farmstatus? Wenn ja, dann ist der Hardmode doch eh egal. Wenn nein, dann schafft das doch erst mal.

2. Ich fühle mich ziemlich stolz, weil ich das Gefühl habe, irgendwie die ganze Sache ins Rollen gebracht zu haben. Grund dafür war dieser Post, den ich im US-Forum eröffnete und der es in wenigen Tagen auf mehr als 750 Antworten brachte. Etwa eine Woche später kamen die ersten Hinweise auf Strahlenänderungen. Alleine das Gefühl, dass die Entwickler wirklich zuhören, ist unbeschreiblich. (Ich glaube übrigens nicht, dass sie auf mich hören, nur dass ich ihnen einen kleinen Stoß geben konnte, der in die richtige Richtung führte.

3. Nach allem, was ich gehört habe, hat Turbine wirklich an nahezu alles gedacht. Handwerk wurde schon deutlich aufgewertet (die Rüstungen vor Buch 8 waren z.B. schlechter als die Quest-Mode-Setteile aus den Instanzen), die Strahlen beeinflussen nur noch die Raids, was den Markt für Handwerk wieder steigen lassen sollte, und die Tokenvarianten lassen jeden an die Belohnungen kommen, auch wenn man sonst immer Würfelpech hat. 
Das Problem am Strahlensystem war ja nicht nur Raider vs. Casuals, sondern dass auch in Raids die Verfügbarkeit eingeschränkt wurde, weil nicht jeder Raider alle 60er mit Strahlen ausgerüstet hat. Ich kenne mehrere Fälle persönlich, wo Leuten bestimmte Strahlenteile gefehlt haben, weil die wenigen Male, die bestimmte Inis gemacht wurden, halt immer ihr Barde oder Kundiger benötigt wurde. Wird es jetzt einfacher? Ja. Wird es zu einfach? Nein. Der "120 mal Boss 1 in der Treppe Leger" wird nach wie vor nicht die ersten Bosse von DN in einer Randomgruppe legen, wenn er es nicht gelernt hat, seinen Charakter richtig zu spielen. Der Spezialist, der seinen Hauptmann bis ins kleinste Detail beherrscht, aber meist nur nachts irgendwelche PUGs findet, weil er nun mal nur alle 2 Monate einen ganzen Abend Zeit hat, kann trotzdem die Sippe beim dann geplanten Raid unterstützen, weil er nachts auch in PUGs immer zwei, drei Tokens farmen kann.

4. Der Vergleich mit WoW. HdRO war von Beginn an auf die Spieler fokussiert, die das Spiel wegen Mittelerde und ohne Druck spielen wollten, denen das Leveln wichtiger war als der Raid. Diese Fokussierung kam mit MoM abhanden. Dass WoW jetzt auf dem Weg dahin ist, ist unerheblich. Wer mir Questreihen wie SvA Buch 7-14 in WoW zeigen kann, bekommt gerne eine 3ZA-Waffe seiner Wahl aus einer Khuzdultafel auf Bele von mir. Bis dahin ist Atmosphäre und Story für mich immer noch ein paar Klassen besser als bei WoW. Und die Grafik mag ich auch lieber (bis auf die Animationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Squizzel (17. August 2009)

edit


----------



## Norei (17. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Und meine Güte, man muss nicht alles sehen und man muss auch nicht alles schaffen. Ich habe früher lange Zeit Kampfsport betrieben. Vier Tage die Woche Training, weitere drei Tage für Muskelaufbau und Cardio. Habe ich mich darüber beschwert niemals an einer Weltmeisterschaft teilgenommen zu haben? Hätte jemand der nur zwei Tage die Woche Trainieren geht ein Recht darauf an einer Meisterschafft teilzunehmen? Hey er bezahlt schließlich jeden Monat sein Training.
> Ich weiß, dass Gleichnis wurde schon in ähnlicher Form vorgeführt. Es passt meiner Meinung nach jedoch besser, da es sich ebenfalls um ein Hobby handelt.


Nicht wirklich. Der Vergleich würde passen, wenn jeder verlangte, den Server First Kill machen zu dürfen. Aber jeder, der trainiert und Mitglied im Verband ist, darf für eine Meisterschaft melden. Im Fußball darf auch jeder in einer offiziellen Liga mitspielen, der im Verein ist. Es gibt keine Beschränkungen der Art "Kreisliga und höher darf nur spielen, wer 50 m mit Ball in unter 15 Sek. sprintet und 10 Slalomstangen in unter 20 sek. umdribbelt."


----------



## Voodjin (17. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon. Sehr einseitige Betrachtungsweise. Das ganze Jahr lang hat der ganze "Casual-Teil" der Spieler "gejammert" wegen des Strahlensystems. Die Sache mti dem Verdienen beschreibt es ziemlich genau. Es ist zentraler Bestandteil des Spiels, dass man sich Items "verdient". Gibt es zwei Methoden sich ein und dasselbe Item zu verdienen, wird es sehr schwer bis unmöglich diese "gleich aufwändig" zu gestalten. Natürlich ist es auch so, dass nicht jeder sich dieselben Sachen verdient. Wer auf Stufe 1 anfängt und keine Quests machen will und keine Monster töten mag, der wird sich auch keine Stufe 60 "verdienen".


Selstame Sichtweise, die Du da hast. Wer auf Stufe 1 anfängt und keine Quests machen will und keine Monster töten mag, der hat in einem MMORPG dieser Art nichts zu suchen. Das gibt die Einstellung der Casual Gamer doch in keinster Weise wieder. Ein völlig haltloses Argument.

Die Casual Gamer sind doch nichts weiter als die selben Spieler, die nur nicht so viel Zeit in dem Spiel verbringen. WENN sie aber ihre 2 Stunden 3-4 Mal die Woche spielen, dann sicher auch nicht weniger Intensiv als alle andere, die täglich in Mittelerde ihre Instanzen abfarmen. Das ganze soll also für beide Seiten unmöglich sein gleich aufwendig zu gestalten? Woher willst Du das den wissen bitteschön? Das ist eine Sache, die vom Spieler zu Spieler stark varriert. Manch einer wird sich sicher auch an der neuen Casual Methode die Zähne ausbeißen. Sicher wird es auch welche geben, die es zu leicht finden, aber das Ziel jeder Firma ist es, so viele Spieler wie möglich zufrieden stellen zu können. Mehr Spieler = mehr Gewinn. Also bieten sie eben auch diese Möglichkeiten an. Das man als Casual Gamer nun gar keine Möglichkeit haben soll, an die Items zu kommen finde ich schlicht und einfach falsch! Und zum Glück haben es Turbine und Codemasters erkannt. Im Grunde habe ich mit meinem Post doch recht. Es stinkt Euch das Ihr mehr Zeit für selbe Items investiert. Was Ihr aber nicht müsst, den auf welchen Wege man seine Items bekommt, kann man ja demnächst selbst entscheiden. Wer Herausforderungen will, macht es über Instanzen, alle andere über eben andere Wege. Ich finde das ist ein guter Kompromis.




OldboyX schrieb:


> Und findest du, dass du heute noch denselben Aufwand betreibst wie damals? Mal angenommen das wäre dein Job und du würdest deine "Arbeitsstunden" genauso zurückdrehen wie in HDRO. Findest du, dir würde immer noch das gleiche Gehalt zustehen? "Verdienst" du genau dasselbe wie die anderen Leute in der Sippe die 4 Mal pro Woche raiden gehen und "Instanzen rammeln"? Wenn der Aufwand derselbe ist, wieso sagst du dann selbst, dass du nicht mehr so viel Zeit in das Hobby stecken kannst, weil dein Leben das nicht mehr zulässt? (oder du einfach nicht mehr willst?)


Entschuldige bitte. Du vergleichst jetzt nicht ernsthaft eine Arbeitsstelle, für die ich bezahlt werde mit einem Spiel, für das ich monatlich Gebühren zahle, um dort Spaß zu haben?
Das man in ein MMO nicht mehr so viel Zeit reinstecken kann/will ist doch jedem selbst überlassen. Und wenn das der Fall ist, muss ich Dir doch keine Rechenschaft ablegen, damit Du Dich nicht übergangen fühlst oder?^^
Jeder spielt so lange und so viel wie er will. Warum sollen nicht beide Seiten die Möglichkeiten haben, sich in dem Spiel zu verwirklichen? Wenn man als Gelegenheitsspieler nun gar keine Erfolge mehr feiern würde, wäre Mittelerde längst leer. Den bis auf die paar Tausend der selbsterannten "Hardcore-Gamer" sind mindestens 60-70% der Spieler casual. Und nochmal. Kein Hersteller wiill seine Kunden an andere MMO´s verlieren. Also muss man sich was einfallen lassen, um beiden Seiten was bieten zu können. Da kannst Du jetzt gegen argumentieren wie Du willst, aber da wird sich nichts dran ändern, weil es eben nur darum geht, seine Kunden so lange wie möglich durch Unterhaltung an das Spiel zu binden. Und das macht man mit Sicherheit nicht, wenn man einseitig denkt...



OldboyX schrieb:


> Das ist höchstens dein eigenes Vorurteil. Casual und noob haben miteinander nichts zu tun und ich habe keine Ahnung wie du bei den letzten Beiträgen hier auf die Idee kommst, dass irgendwer Casuals für unwissen oder "schlecht" hält.


Mein Vorurteil ist es ganz sicher nicht, den sonst würde ich nicht dagegen argumentieren. Meine Aussage war auch nicht auf die Beiträge in diesem Thread, sondern auf meine eigene Erfahrungen mit anderen Spielern bezogen. Wer Lange genug MMO´s spielt, hört es auch ohne Buffed.de oft genug im Spiel.




OldboyX schrieb:


> Hat es in der Vergangenheit eben nicht. Jeder der HDRO Schatten von Angmar UND MoM gespielt hat merkt ganz deutlich, dass MoM eben Inhalte für "Achiever" bietet, was Schatten von Angmar nicht getan hat (oder höchstens für 2 Wochen, dann war Spalte durch und die Sache war gelaufen und die Achiever waren wieder weg)


Bin seit der Beta dabei und kann diese Meinung nicht teilen. Aber hier ist es wohl Ansichtssache. Ich finde bis jetzt hat Turbine immer die richtigen Entscheidungen getroffen. Ich habe jeden Wechsel und jede Änderung bis jetzt mit erlebt. Gejammert wurde immer, aber trotzdem scheinen die Spieler genug Spaß dran zu haben, um bei der Stange zu bleiben. Und das wird sich auch später nicht ändern.
Klar, die Achiever sind weg, wenn der Content durch ist, aber daran kränkt jedes Spiel (selbst WoW), weil man eben nicht so schnell hinterherentwickeln kann, das man dauerhaft neue Herausforderungen implementiert. Ich denke da tut jeder Entwickler sein bestes. Und auch Achiever kommen beim neuen Content wieder zurück. War bis jetzt immer der Fall, den in anderne Spielen läuft der Hase nicht anders. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (17. August 2009)

edit


----------



## Voodjin (17. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Zwei Drittel meiner WoW-Gilde, einschließlich meiner Frau und mir, haben ihren Account für Patch 3.2 nicht reaktiviert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und auf der anderen Seite sind viele wieder nach Azeroth zurückgekehrt, um sich zumindest für ein Monat ein Bild von den Neurungen zu machen. Einschließlich meiner Frau und mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich damit sagen will. Von solchen Aussagen kann man nicht auf den Gesamtzustand eines Spiels schließen. Ein paar gehen, einigen kommen wieder. Wer weiß, vielleicht sind auch einige Deiner alten Gilde längst wieder in Azeroth unterwegs. Es gibt ja genug Server zu auswahl. Ich bin gerade auch nicht auf Ysera sondern wo anders unterwegs. Werde zwar bei WoW nicht bleiben (dafür fehlt mir Mittelerde zu sehr), aber einige andere sicher schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (17. August 2009)

edit


----------



## Voodjin (17. August 2009)

Du hast meine Aussage nicht ganz verstanden. Nein das stimmt schon, nicht jeder Raider kommt zurück. Darum geht es auch nicht. Es geht ja letztendlich darum, wieviele spieler hinzustoßen, die ihr Geld für das Spiel monatlich ausgeben. Und ich denke hier gibt es im eigentlichen Sinne gar keine große "Verluste".

Was Du im Spiel machst oder erreichst ist letztendlich egal. Wichtig ist, wie lange Du spielst und das  Du dafür *zahlst*. Und das ist der Weg, den Blizzard und andere Firmen verfolgen. Dem Spieler den Grund geben, länger dran zu bleiben. Casual Gamer sind nun mal in der Überzahl, ergo müssen diese auch beschäftigt werden. Den egal ob man nun 2 oder 5 Mal in der Woche in das Spiel reinschaut. Den Monat zahlt man sowieso. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um auf Deine Frage nochmal zurück zu kommen. Meine Frau und ich waren seit WoW Beta bis BC aktiv. Gegangen sind wir, als unsere damalige Gilde "Auge des Sturms" anging. Wir haben also den BC Content nicht komplett gesehen (z.B. den schwarzen Tempel nicht). Wir sind bei Lotro dann endgültig gelandet, weil wir es zu dem Zeitpunkt schon seit Beta parallel gespielt haben. Da die Zeit kaum für zwei MMO´s reichte, haben wir den Wechsel gemacht. Meine WoW Gilde ist auf Ysera immer noch aktiv, aber frag mich nicht, wieviele Spieler von damals noch dabei sind. Lotro haben wir dann sehr intensiv gespielt, bis MoM. 

Danach wegen Real Life mehr als Casual Gamer unterwegs. Ich bin froh das ich trotzdem noch das meiste vom Content sehen kann und mitkriege. Und ja, es ist für mich als aktuell Gelegenheitsspieler noch immer fördernd genug.


----------



## Vetaro (17. August 2009)

Ich  bin von  einigen Diskussionsverläufen hier ermüdet. Wollte nur sagen, dass ich unheimlich froh bin, _eigentlich_ Musikspiel-Spieler zu sein und mich auch mit vielen anderen genres gut zu verstehen.

Ich hab nämlich das Gefühl, dass hier einige aus verschiedensten Gründen beinahe schon mit unbewusster Wut belastet sind.

Oh, übrigens finde ich Voodjin toll.


----------



## Squizzel (17. August 2009)

edit


----------



## Darkzag (17. August 2009)

Ich freu mich, es geht mehr in die ri. SvA und die nur wegen diesen System kamen gehn wieder zurück in ihre alte Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich schäme mich langsam wie Leute sagen HdRo wird zu wow wen alles wieder wie SvA gemacht wird. Das sind die Leute die ihre 4 Jahre gespielt haben und langweile hatten und dann zu HdRo kamen wegen dieser Herausforderung/System. 
Wen ihr Herausforderung wollt wie "Firstserverkill, wir sind die besten,die andern sind alle seid Easymodspieler" geht zurück, Hdro war in Geschichte ausgelegt. 

Ich freue mich auf Buch 9 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,kein "zu wenig Strahlen für Schildi, zu dumm für die HM-inis?".
Wer als nächstest ein Kommentar schreibt und sagt hier SvA war clon von irgendwas soll auch hinschreiben das er nie in der Schatten von Angmar Zeit dabei war wo es wenig Itemneid gab, kein zerg und keine "Tunichtgut" gab, wo man sich gefreut hat wen man die Geschichte von Mittelerder erforschte,  wo Randomgruppen fast so gut waren wie Sippenruns. Wo man nicht im Forum/channel dumm angemacht wurde wen man etwas fragt, das sind immer die gleichen...

Ach die alten Zeiten....und in den Zeiten gabs auch genügen Herausforderungen wie Thorog der heute mit allen Zeug ein Witz ist.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Ist es das, was die HDRO Community will?
> Wenn ja, warum will die HDRO Community das?


Es gibt eine aber sie hat ihren Unterschied, es gibt eine alte die seit SvA da sind und MoM nicht "mögen" und die neue die langweile hatte (siehe oben) und Raids und Firstkill anstrebt wie Neulinge fertig macht und versuchen es zu einen Clon zuverwandeln da sie bei vielen anderen Spielen schon ihre Charakterslots voll sind.

Bsp. die 2. Pots im Thread

Ich sag nur...die schönen alten Zeiten von SvA.


----------



## Squizzel (17. August 2009)

edit


----------



## Voodjin (17. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Was bedeutet für dich denn "Gelegenheitsspieler" genau? Ich spiele Lotro und WoW nie parallel. Bisher war es immer so, dass sobald der Content in WoW abgefarmt war, wir den Account auf Eis gelegt haben und auf Lotro zum "tüddeln" aufsattelten. Sobald dann ein neuer Contentpatch in WoW erschien, war dieses Spiel wieder an der Reihe. Die Ausnahme bildet der derzeitige Stand der Dinge, wie oben bereits erklärt.
> 
> In beiden Spielen komme ich nicht über 15 Stunden in der Woche. Meistens sind es zwei Abende in denen es etwas länger über 4 Stunden zugeht und zwei Abende mit je 2, vielleicht auch mal 3 Stunden. Würdest du das als Gelegenheitsspieler bezeichnen?


In meinen Augen bist Du mit 15 Stunden die Woche schon ein ziemlich aktiver Spieler. Ich komme Momentan nicht auf mehr als die Hälfte davon, aber das ist ja von Person zu Person anders. 
Ich zu meinem Teil mache es genau umgekehrt. Ich spiele hauptsächlich Herr der Ringe Online, bin aber zwischendurch mal für ein Monat in WoW / Age of Conan / Everquest 2 oder Dungeon & Dragons Online unterwegs. Das wechselt je nach Geschmack, allerdings zahle ich immer maximal 1 MMO im Monat und in anderen bin ich auch eher am "tüddeln" bis neues Content in Hdro da ist. Bei fünf Twinks muss man sehen, wie man für sich Abwechslung schafft und auch mal andere Welten besuchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Squizzel schrieb:


> Falls ich in deinen Augen einer bin, dann würde ich gerne weiterfragen, wie es sein kann, dass ein Gelegenheitsspieler trotzdem so viel von beiden Spielen sieht? Jetzt stell dir vor ich würde seit je her nur Lotro spielen, sprich ich hätte mehr als doppelt so viel Zeit um voran zukommen.


Ist es den so falsch oder schlimm wenn Du in beiden erfolgreich bist? Sieh es mal so. Andernfalls hättest Du nur von einem Spiel wirklich etwas mitbekommen. Ich gehe da wie oben beschrieben etwas weiter und habe mir eine Auswahl an Alternativen für zwischendurch zugelegt, wo ich gelegentlich ausweichen kann. Wahrscheinlich sehe ich von all den Spielen noch weniger als Du, aber das macht ja nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde sowieso das die Zeiten, in dem man Jahrelang an nur das eine MMO sich geklammert hat, längst vorbei sind. Klar, wenn man langsam genug spielt, reicht auch ein Spiel, wenn nicht, sucht man sich auch eine oder mehrere Alternativen für zwischendurch. Die Technik und die Grafik werden stets weiter entwickelt. Viele Entwickler haben andere, teils innovative Ideen, die man in den alten MMO´s nicht hat. Man wäre schön doof, wenn man wegen einem MMO nichts von dieser Entwicklung mitbekommen würde. Der Umstand, das ich in vielen MMO´s gelegentlich unterwegs bin, erlaubt mir auch einen besseren Überblick über den aktuellen Stand was online Spiele angeht. So verpasse ich nichts, habe genug Real Life und kann trotzdem mehr sehen, als jemand, der seit 5 Jahren nicht aus Azeroth raus kommt. Und dann hat man ja noch sein "Lieblingsspiel" in dem man etwas mehr Mühe hineinsteckt als in die anderen. Warum auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (17. August 2009)

Wirst du auch Aion testen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin ja versucht, obwohl mich dieser asiatische Touch nicht anspricht.


----------



## Darkzag (17. August 2009)

Sry mein fehler (habs edit.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , Lotro kam ja 2007 der 12. April oder?


----------



## Squizzel (17. August 2009)

edit


----------



## OldboyX (17. August 2009)

Voodjin schrieb:


> Selstame Sichtweise, die Du da hast. Wer auf Stufe 1 anfängt und keine Quests machen will und keine Monster töten mag, der hat in einem MMORPG dieser Art nichts zu suchen. Das gibt die Einstellung der Casual Gamer doch in keinster Weise wieder. Ein völlig haltloses Argument.
> 
> Die Casual Gamer sind doch nichts weiter als die selben Spieler, die nur nicht so viel Zeit in dem Spiel verbringen. WENN sie aber ihre 2 Stunden 3-4 Mal die Woche spielen, dann sicher auch nicht weniger Intensiv als alle andere, die täglich in Mittelerde ihre Instanzen abfarmen. Das ganze soll also für beide Seiten unmöglich sein gleich aufwendig zu gestalten? Woher willst Du das den wissen bitteschön? Das ist eine Sache, die vom Spieler zu Spieler stark varriert. Manch einer wird sich sicher auch an der neuen Casual Methode die Zähne ausbeißen. Sicher wird es auch welche geben, die es zu leicht finden, aber das Ziel jeder Firma ist es, so viele Spieler wie möglich zufrieden stellen zu können. Mehr Spieler = mehr Gewinn. Also bieten sie eben auch diese Möglichkeiten an. Das man als Casual Gamer nun gar keine Möglichkeit haben soll, an die Items zu kommen finde ich schlicht und einfach falsch! Und zum Glück haben es Turbine und Codemasters erkannt. Im Grunde habe ich mit meinem Post doch recht. Es stinkt Euch das Ihr mehr Zeit für selbe Items investiert. Was Ihr aber nicht müsst, den auf welchen Wege man seine Items bekommt, kann man ja demnächst selbst entscheiden. Wer Herausforderungen will, macht es über Instanzen, alle andere über eben andere Wege. Ich finde das ist ein guter Kompromis.



Der Casual mag nicht 4x pro Woche aktiv mit Stammgruppe raiden. Ergo bleiben ihm bestimmte Inhalte (die eben genau auf solche "Achiever" Spieler zugeschnitten sind) verwehrt. Wo liegt das Problem? Wieso sollte der Casual Zugang zu allem haben? Ein völlig haltloses Argument.

Der zweite Teil sind wieder haltlose Unterstellungen in denen dein Hass auf "Achieverspieler" durchscheint. Dies ist kein Krieg und ich bin kein "Achiever" Spieler. Mir geht es nur darum, dass, wenn wir schon sachlich sein wollen und von "rumheulen" reden, dann die "Casuals" diejenigen sind, die damit anfangen. DIE CASUALS waren unglücklich, weil sie keine Strahlensets hatten (die man eigentlich nur für High-End Inis braucht) und wollen unbedingt diese Sets, obwohl sie andererseits gar keine high-end Inis bestreiten wollen. Das ist paradox und durch nichts anderes als den "Will auch haben, weil ich bezahle und der andere auch hat"  (mit einem Wort Neid)- Trieb zu erklären.




> Entschuldige bitte. Du vergleichst jetzt nicht ernsthaft eine Arbeitsstelle, für die ich bezahlt werde mit einem Spiel, für das ich monatlich Gebühren zahle, um dort Spaß zu haben?
> Das man in ein MMO nicht mehr so viel Zeit reinstecken kann/will ist doch jedem selbst überlassen. Und wenn das der Fall ist, muss ich Dir doch keine Rechenschaft ablegen, damit Du Dich nicht übergangen fühlst oder?^^
> Jeder spielt so lange und so viel wie er will. Warum sollen nicht beide Seiten die Möglichkeiten haben, sich in dem Spiel zu verwirklichen? Wenn man als Gelegenheitsspieler nun gar keine Erfolge mehr feiern würde, wäre Mittelerde längst leer. Den bis auf die paar Tausend der selbsterannten "Hardcore-Gamer" sind mindestens 60-70% der Spieler casual. Und nochmal. Kein Hersteller wiill seine Kunden an andere MMO´s verlieren. Also muss man sich was einfallen lassen, um beiden Seiten was bieten zu können. Da kannst Du jetzt gegen argumentieren wie Du willst, aber da wird sich nichts dran ändern, weil es eben nur darum geht, seine Kunden so lange wie möglich durch Unterhaltung an das Spiel zu binden. Und das macht man mit Sicherheit nicht, wenn man einseitig denkt...



Belohnungssystem nach Leistung ist dasselbe, ob nun in einem Spiel, der Berufswelt, beim Sport usw. ist völlig egal. MMOs sind ein Hobby, und innerhalb des Hobbys funktioniert das was du tust nach einem Belohnungssystem (genau wie in der Berufswelt). Wie du schon richtig sagst, bindet man seine Kunden indem man für alle etwas bietet. Ergo auch für die "Achiever" Spieler.

Der Witz ist nur, dass die Leute gleichzeitig etwas geboten bekommen wollen, und gleichzeitig aber "ALLES DURCHHABEN" wollen. Schau einfach die Server und die Spielerzahlen an. Es hören keine Casuals auf, das ist Schwachsinn, HDRO hatte nie so viele Spieler wie zu MoM. Sie heulen nur, aber aufhören tut keiner. Warum auch? Er hat doch genügend zu tun. Er hat sogar viel mehr zu tun, als der Achiever. Wie du schon sagst, bedeutet Casual lediglich, dass man seltener spielt. Man braucht also für dieselben Inhalte einfach länger und hat sein Strahlenset anstatt in 1 Monat erst in 6 Monaten. Der Achiever langweilt sich schon nach 1 Monat und hätte gerne neues auf der Itemspirale. 

Vielleicht verstehen viele hier die Bezeichnung "Achiever" Spieler falsch. Ein Achiever ist nicht jemand, der unbedingt mit 25 Mann raiden muss. Es ist lediglich eine bestimmte Einstellung zum Spiel, seinen Charakter möglichst schnell auf die bestmögliche Weise auszustatten und dabei effizient vorzugehen. Ein Achiever Spieler kümmert sich um eine Rotation bei seinen Styles, weil es ihm Spaß macht, das Maximum aus seinem Char herauszuholen. Aus der sicht des "Casual" nehmen Achiever das Spiel "viel zu Ernst". Spaß macht beiden Parteien ihr Zugang zum Spiel genauso. Es sind gerade die Achiever, die beim Token-Farmen den schnellsten und effizientesten Weg wählen werden.

Es bleiben also dieselben Möglichkeiten:
- Hardmodes(oder Achievercontent xxxx) werden doch wieder bessere Belohnungen enthalten (und die Achiever werden diese dann holen) 
- Hardmodes geben keine besseren Items (niemand wird sie mehr besuchen, auch nicht die Achiever)




> Mein Vorurteil ist es ganz sicher nicht, den sonst würde ich nicht dagegen argumentieren. Meine Aussage war auch nicht auf die Beiträge in diesem Thread, sondern auf meine eigene Erfahrungen mit anderen Spielern bezogen. Wer Lange genug MMO´s spielt, hört es auch ohne Buffed.de oft genug im Spiel.



Naja, aber es ist keine Diskussionsgrundlage. Auch wenn ich es schon gehört habe und weiß, dass es manche Leute so sehen, ist es völlig sinnfrei in einer Diskussion zu unterstellen, dass jeder einen "Achiever" für einen "arbeitslosen HartzIV Empfänger" hält.





> Bin seit der Beta dabei und kann diese Meinung nicht teilen. Aber hier ist es wohl Ansichtssache. Ich finde bis jetzt hat Turbine immer die richtigen Entscheidungen getroffen. Ich habe jeden Wechsel und jede Änderung bis jetzt mit erlebt. Gejammert wurde immer, aber trotzdem scheinen die Spieler genug Spaß dran zu haben, um bei der Stange zu bleiben. Und das wird sich auch später nicht ändern.
> Klar, die Achiever sind weg, wenn der Content durch ist, aber daran kränkt jedes Spiel (selbst WoW), weil man eben nicht so schnell hinterherentwickeln kann, das man dauerhaft neue Herausforderungen implementiert. Ich denke da tut jeder Entwickler sein bestes. Und auch Achiever kommen beim neuen Content wieder zurück. War bis jetzt immer der Fall, den in anderne Spielen läuft der Hase nicht anders.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und lustigerweise eben hat genau MoM für HDRO sehr viele Spieler gewonnen. Die Itemspirale mit den legendären Waffen usw. sowie das Strahlenset haben dazu ihren Teil beigetragen. Es ist genau das, was HDRO vorher nicht hatte...
Gerade das Beispiel mit dem neuen Content ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen. WoW vertreibt mit seiner "Alles jedem zugänglich Politik" auch einen bestimmten Spielertyp. Es gibt eben Leute, die investieren gern etwas mehr Zeit und Arbeit und haben dafür am Ende ein tolles Erfolgserlebnis. So wie WoW mittlerweile funktioniert (jeder ist binnen Tagen nach Stufe 80 voll episch und "ausreichend equipped" für alle Raidinis, stumpft das Spiel ungemein ab. Wie kann man sich da noch freuen über ein neues Item?


Letztlich möchte ich nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass es mir (wie schon wiederholt gesagt) nicht speziell um die Änderung zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt geht. Es gab eine Zeit wo auch in WoW die Achiever fast 1 Jahr Vorsprung auf bestimmten Content hatten (und das ist völlig in Ordnung, wie auch jetzt in HDRO). Mit Markensystemenen usw. jedoch  hat man in WoW diesen Vorsprung auf ein paar Wochen reduziert und dieses System gefällt mir persönlich überhaupt nicht und es treibt auch reihenweise die "Achiever Spieler" von WoW weg.


----------



## grunzhart (17. August 2009)

> Es gibt eben Leute, die investieren gern etwas mehr Zeit und Arbeit und haben dafür am Ende ein tolles Erfolgserlebnis. So wie WoW mittlerweile funktioniert (jeder ist binnen Tagen nach Stufe 80 voll episch und "ausreichend equipped" für alle Raidinis, stumpft das Spiel ungemein ab. Wie kann man sich da noch freuen über ein neues Item?



Du hast also kein Erfolgserlebnis und keine Freude über einen Gegenstand, wenn ein anderer ihn auch hat, diesen aber auf andere Weise erlangte?
Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach sollte man solche Spiele eigentlich spielen, um mit anderen Leuten tolle Stunden zu verbringen, an die man sich gerne erinnert. Die items sind in Wahrheit nichts anderes als Datenpakete, die in absehbarer Zeit "Datenmüll" werden.
Einschränkend muss man aber sagen, dass dieses Verhalten nicht als Kindergarten bezeichnet werden kann. Es erinnert wie gesagt an "Die hat MEIN Kleid an, die Schlampe!"..........


----------



## Vetaro (17. August 2009)

> Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach sollte man solche Spiele eigentlich spielen, um mit anderen Leuten tolle Stunden zu verbringen, an die man sich gerne erinnert. Die items sind in Wahrheit nichts anderes als Datenpakete, die in absehbarer Zeit "Datenmüll" werden.


Die Entwickler formulieren das so: Sie wollen eine Erfahrung erschaffen, die sich für möglichst viele Spieler spaßig und lohnend anfühlt. Und ich denke, das ist auch die beste art, daran zu gehen. 

Wir können uns aber gerne auch gegenseitig vor den kopf hauen, wessen Spaß jetzt bitteschön der bessere ist.


----------



## Squizzel (17. August 2009)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Einschränkend muss man aber sagen, dass dieses Verhalten nicht als Kindergarten bezeichnet werden kann. Es erinnert wie gesagt an "Die hat MEIN Kleid an, die Schlampe!"..........



Also da finde ich "Wäh der hat einen roten Lolly! WILL AUCH EINEN ROTEN LOLLY!!!" nachvollziehbarer. Futterneid erlebe ich jeden Tag bei unserem Zwerg.

Können diese Art der niveaulosen Vergleiche jetzt lassen? Danke.

Mal so eine Frage in den Raum die Untergegangen ist: Was will der Casual eigentlich mit dem Strahlenset? Brauchen tut er es nicht.


----------



## Voodjin (17. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Wirst du auch Aion testen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich habe bereits in der Aion Beta beide Seiten auf 20 gespielt. Mein Geschmack hat es nicht ganz getroffen, aber es wird seine Kundschaft finden, da bin ich sicher. Ob ich da jemals fest einsteige weiß ich allerdings nicht, man soll ja niemals nie sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





OldboyX schrieb:


> Der Casual mag nicht 4x pro Woche aktiv mit Stammgruppe raiden. Ergo bleiben ihm bestimmte Inhalte (die eben genau auf solche "Achiever" Spieler zugeschnitten sind) verwehrt. Wo liegt das Problem? Wieso sollte der Casual Zugang zu allem haben? Ein völlig haltloses Argument.


Ähm...wenn ich mir 4x die Woche 2 Stunden Zeit nehme und diese in einen Instanz-Raid mit meiner Sippe investiere, warum sollte ich kein Zugang zu allem haben? Und Du unterstellst mir "Hass"? Naja...^^

Ich kann dazu nur eines Sagen. Seit ich weniger spiele, ist mein Interesse an dem Spiel nicht gleich weniger geworden (das eine hängt nicht zwangsweise mit dem anderen zusammen) und wenn ich in Mittelerde unterwegs nach Items unterwegs bin, bin ich genauso ehrgeizig wie jeder andere. Nur habe ich deutlich weniger Zeit, was mich nicht zwangsweise für Instanzen disqualifiziert. Wenn Du glaubst, das Du dadurch, das Du mehr Zeit hast die Items mehr verdienst als ich, muss ich Dich enttäuschen, tust Du nicht. Den Deine 12,99 im Monat sind für Turbine mit Sicherheit nicht mehr wert als meine. 




OldboyX schrieb:


> Der zweite Teil sind wieder haltlose Unterstellungen in denen dein Hass auf "Achieverspieler" durchscheint. Dies ist kein Krieg und ich bin kein "Achiever" Spieler. Mir geht es nur darum, dass, wenn wir schon sachlich sein wollen und von "rumheulen" reden, dann die "Casuals" diejenigen sind, die damit anfangen. DIE CASUALS waren unglücklich, weil sie keine Strahlensets hatten (die man eigentlich nur für High-End Inis braucht) und wollen unbedingt diese Sets, obwohl sie andererseits gar keine high-end Inis bestreiten wollen. Das ist paradox und durch nichts anderes als den "Will auch haben, weil ich bezahle und der andere auch hat"  (mit einem Wort Neid)- Trieb zu erklären.


Ich spreche jetzt mal nur von meiner Sippe. Viele Casual Gamer (auch Mütter die mal mitten in der Instanz wegen Kind 10 Minuten zwangspausieren mussten), alles gute Spieler und haben sich ihre Items nicht erschlichen sondern normal im Hardmode erarbeitet. Entgegen Deinen Behauptungen haben bei uns die meisten ihr Set voll. Dafür muss man bei Lotro zum Glück keine 30 Stunden die Woche online sein. Von "Hass" kann hier keine Rede sein, das ist albern. Ich habe 2,5 Jahre bei World of Warcraft jedem Epic nachgejagt und kenne das Gefühl, das Du mir seit geschlagenen 3 Posts versuchst zu erklären. Nur im Gegenteil zu Dir habe ich kein Problem damit, das andere auch ihre Erfolge im Spiel feiern, nur weil ich mir erlauben kann, mehr Zeit zu investieren als die Anderen. Daher, wenn ich sage, das Archiever "jammern", dann ist es ganz sicher nicht böse gemeint, den ich verstehe was damit gemeint ist, aber es ist wie es ist. Man ist als Hardcore Gamer nur ein kleiner Teil der Community und da kann man nicht erwartet, das man stets allein bedient wird. Vielleicht solltest Du Dir darüber mal Deine Gedanken machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf den Rest des Posts gehe ich nur kurz ein, da ich gerade nicht so viel Zeit habe. Ich habe in keinem meiner Posts behauptet, das Casual Gamer bei Hdro aufhören, da hast Du Dir was raus gelesen, was nicht drin stand. Im Gegenteil, seit MoM hat man einen enormen Spielerzuwachs zu verzeichnen (auch ex WoW Spieler). Auch behaupte ich in keinem meiner Posts, dass Archiver Arbeitslose Harz IV Empfänger sind. Das ist völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Mehr Zeit muss nicht grundsätzlich bedeuten, das man arbeitslos ist. Nie gesagt und auch nie so gemeint, also bitte keine haltlose Unterstellungen, danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was den letzten Abschnitt Deines Posts angeht - finde Dich damit ab. Man sieht deutlich, wohin der Trend geht. Die WoW Classic Zeiten sind nun mal vorbei (und ja manchmal vermisse ich diese auch...). Die Richtung, wohin die aktuelle Entwicklung geht ist klar. Möglichst alles für jeden. Ich denke Du wirst es irgendwann akzeptieren MÜSSEN, den im Moment gibt es auch kaum Alternativen auf dem Markt, die so etwas wie Herausforderung bieten. Es sei den Du kommst mit dem Prinzip des Sandkasten MMO a la Ultima Online, Darkfall oder Mortal Online klar (da solltest Du aber auch bereit sein, Deine hart erkämpfte Rüstung an andere Spieler zu verlieren^^), dann findest Du vielelicht dort die Herausforderung, die Du suchst. Lineage 2 soll auch ziemlich stark auf Hardcore Gamer ausgerichtet sein, habe es aber selbst nie gespielt. Ich denke nicht das WoW oder Herr der Ringe Online in Zukunft ihr Ziel ändern werden. Irgendwann ist jeder Content gemeistert und da muss man sehen, das man die Zeit bis zum Update überbrückt. Mehrere MMO´s im Wechsel sind auch eine Alternative (siehe oben).


----------



## grunzhart (17. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Also da finde ich "Wäh der hat einen roten Lolly! WILL AUCH EINEN ROTEN LOLLY!!!" nachvollziehbarer. Futterneid erlebe ich jeden Tag bei unserem Zwerg.
> 
> Können diese Art der niveaulosen Vergleiche jetzt lassen? Danke.
> 
> Mal so eine Frage in den Raum die Untergegangen ist: Was will der Casual eigentlich mit dem Strahlenset? Brauchen tut er es nicht.



Gerne doch. Ich wollte Euch bei Eurem achso niveauvollen Mimimi auch nicht weiter stören. 
Schönen Tag noch und mögen Euch Missgunst und Neid nie abhanden kommen.....

p.s.
Einige sollten sich erst einmal klar machen, was ein Verdienst ist, bevor sie hier "verdienen" bemühen:

http://de.thefreedictionary.com/Verdienst
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verdienst


----------



## -RD- (17. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> ... WoW geht seit Mitte bis Ende BC den Trend Instanzen zu erleichtern, sobald die ersten Topgilden durch sind. Sobald es dann auch die durchschnittlichen Raidgilden geschafft haben diese Instanzen zu bewältigen wird alles so vereinfach, dass wirklich jeder, stelle er sich auch noch so dumm an, durch den Content kommt (letzteres trifft dann eher auf Wotlk zu)...



Und was genau ist nun daran schlecht? Ich finde es gerade sehr angenehm, dass ich auch als Gelegenheitsspieler, der keine Lust auf Add-Ons und irgendwelche Tastenkürzel hat, schön gemütlich am Abend ein paar Stunden ohne großen Frust die Online-Welt bei (ehemals WOW) (nun) HDRO genießen kann. Wer seinen Charakter sowieso schon auf Höchstlevel hat und allen Content gesehen hat, dem kann es doch nun wirklich egal sein.




Squizzel schrieb:


> ... Und was wollen spielen in einem höheren Content, wenn sie die Stufe darunter schon nicht meistern?



Naja, prinzipiell den gesamten (Story-)content sehen. Und dadurch, dass das Spiel nach ein paar Monaten/Jahren vereinfacht wird, ist dies eben allen Spielern möglich. An der Vereinfachung eines Spiels stören sich doch, egal bei welchen Titel, wiedermal nur die Hardcore-Zocker, die sich "alles hart erarbeitet" haben...

Ich kann mit meinem Lvl23-Barden sicherlich noch nichts zum späteren Content sagen, und ob ich mit meiner gemächlichen Spielweise dann an Probleme stoßen werde, aber ich finde es nicht sonderlich tolerant von Spielern, die selbst schon alles gesehen/erreicht haben, aus reinem Neid/Missgunst/etc. anderen Spielern den Spass verderben wollen... nur damit nicht jeder alles hat/kann.

Gerade bei HDRO hatte ich gehofft, auf derartige Leute nicht zu treffen. Hier geht es doch deutlich mehr um die erzählte Geschichte und nicht so sehr um Items, etc..


----------



## Squizzel (17. August 2009)

edit


----------



## Norei (18. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Mal so eine Frage in den Raum die Untergegangen ist: Was will der Casual eigentlich mit dem Strahlenset? Brauchen tut er es nicht.


Der will die Strahlen, um 5% mehr Moral und Schaden zu haben, um kein Grauen im Todesfall zu haben etc. Das war ja das Problem, dass die Strahlenrüstung auch außerhalb der Raids die beste Rüstung war. Demnächst werden dann einige die neuen Elbenrüstungen anlegen, wenn sie außerhalb eines Raids sind, um die paar % besser zu sein.


----------



## Elrigh (18. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Mal so eine Frage in den Raum die Untergegangen ist: Was will der Casual eigentlich mit dem Strahlenset? Brauchen tut er es nicht.



Ich dachte eigentlich, ich hätte es schon mal erwähnt - nur weil ich mich zu den Casuals zähle, darf mir doch der Zugang zu bestimmten Contents nicht verschlossen sein, oder irre ich mich da?

Vielleicht hab ich nicht die Zeit regelmäßig an Raids für die (nach Meinung so ziemlich aller SNG-Raid-Mitgliedersucher) man Strahlen dringend braucht, das heißt aber nicht, dass ich nicht ausserhalb der Reihe mal mitkönnte, wenn ich Strahlen hätte.

Berichtigt mich bitte wenn ich mich irre, mangels Erfahrung bin ich mir nicht sicher, alles verstanden zu haben, aber Strahlen geben doch auch Hoffnung und Hoffnung gibt + auf Moral und Schaden, also hat man auch dann einen Vorteil mit dem Set, wenn man überhaupt nicht raiden geht.

Edit:
Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum man sich aufregt. Es ist doch klar, dass es nach der neuen Methode auch nicht schneller gehen wird, an die Strahlenteile heranzukommen bzw. wird es für Casuals sowieso länger dauern als für den Pro-Gamer. Selbst wenn ichs schaffen würde, jede Woche ein Setteil zu bekommen, würde es wie lange dauern, bis ich das Set habe? Rechnet selber nach...


----------



## Tomborn (18. August 2009)

Ist eigentlich egal, weder der Eine noch der Andere lässt sich von Argumenten beeinflussen. Auf 5 Seiten sehen Einige nur schwarz und weiss...

Und was sollen eigentlich diese ganzen Überleitungen zu WOW? Wenn ein System bei WOW funktioniert, muss es nicht auch in Mittelerde funktionieren.

Lasst die Achiever doch was erreichen. Und lasst die Casuals und Gelegenheitsspieler doch auch die Inhalte sehen, in SvA hat das noch sehr gut hamoniert.


----------



## Squizzel (18. August 2009)

edit


----------



## Telkir (18. August 2009)

Interessanterweise sind mir deine Beiträge als eine der wenigen aufgefallen, die anderen Spielern etwas bösartiges unterstellen oder diese unterschwellig beleidigen. 
Man kann ja unterschiedliche Ansichten zu verschiedenen Dingen haben, aber man sollte sich evtl. mit "meiner Beobachtung nach" und "ich glaube, deswegen ist das so" zurückhalten, wenn man das Interesse an eienr Diskussion hat.

Sind wir doch mal ehrlich: egal welche Argumente hier kommen oder kamen, du wirst es auf "ihr seid zu faul und gönnt uns das nicht" runterbrechen. Thema abgeschlossen.


----------



## Voodjin (18. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Edit: humoristischer Einwand meiner Frau, sie behauptet, dass Casual ein Lotro ein Synonym für Jäger oder Waffenmeister ist, die keine guten Gruppen finden, weil es zu viele von ihnen gibt. Spielt einer von euch diese beiden Klassen? ^^


Mein Main ist ein Jäger und einer der Twinks ist Waffenmeister.^^

Bis jetzt ging es ganz gut eine Gruppe random zu bekommen, sofern man sich sofort auf eine Anfrage im SNG Meldet. Wartet man 30 Sekunden ist der Platz für Jäger längst vergeben. Muss man halt schnell sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es könnte aber auch daran liegen, das ich auch immer einen privaten Heiler oder Supporter im Gepäck habe (meine Frau liebt diese Klassen). Da ist man auch als Jäger gern gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie war das? Wenn Du Dich beliebt machen willst, bring Bier mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (18. August 2009)

edit


----------



## Tomborn (18. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Edit: humoristischer Einwand meiner Frau, sie behauptet, dass Casual ein Lotro ein Synonym für Jäger oder Waffenmeister ist, die keine guten Gruppen finden, weil es zu viele von ihnen gibt. Spielt einer von euch diese beiden Klassen? ^^



Ja guter Einwand. Mein Hauptcharakter ist Waffenmeister und strahlt mit 70Watt seit der ersten Version des abscheulichen Schlunds. Gruppen finde ich in meiner Sippe, da muss ich nicht dem /SNG Zeile für Zeile folgen.


----------



## Tomborn (18. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> 6. Ich zahle mein Abo, also habe ich ein Anrecht auf den Content (Dr@naught)
> 
> 
> Zu 6: Ja das hat man. Deshalb wird hier auch keinem der Content verweigert. Er wird einem nur nicht in den Schos gelegt.



7. Für Spalte und Helegrod hat es auch ohne ein Gear Check funktioniert 

Zu 7: Damals hat sich keiner geärgert, dass "Selten-Raider" auch in die Instanz gehen konnten.


----------



## Squizzel (18. August 2009)

edit


----------



## Elrigh (18. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Öhm... wo ist dir denn der Zugang verschlossen? Haben Casuals andere Accounts?



Noch mal langsam zum Mitschreiben: SNG-Channel sucht nur Leute mit Strahlen für gewisse Instanzen. Nix Strahlen, Nix Raid.




Squizzel schrieb:


> Also hättest du doch hin und wieder Zeit für eine große Aktion? Warum gehst du in dem Fall nicht einfach in eine Hard-Mode-Instanz und versuchst dann das Strahlenset zu bekommen? Glaube mir, der Frust wäre in dem Fall geringer und die Erfolgschancen wesentlich höher ein Setteil zu bekommen, als den Wächter zu legen.
> Wenn man ausserhalb der Reihe an einen Raid teilnehmen kann, dann kann man in dieser Zeit auch die Zugangsvoraussetzungen erfüllen.



Ich fass das mal zusammen: Gelegenheitsraider haben also Deiner Meinung nach nix beim Wächter zu suchen, sondern sollen schon immer weiter Hard-Mode-Inis gehen, auch wenn sie das Würfelpech haben, selbst beim 100ten Run das Set-Teil dort nicht zu bekommen.

Nach Deiner Definition dürfen also nur die Spieler zum Wächter, die das Würfelglück hatten, um genug Strahlensets zu bekommen. Alle anderen haben Pech.



Squizzel schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Aber _brauchst_ du es? Mein Hütertwink läuft in hergestellten Klamotten herum und ist für alles was ausserhalb von Instanzen läuft schon übermächtig.



Soll das jetzt ein Argument sein? Brauch ich 1% mehr Moral oder nicht? Wenn ich so denken würde, könnte ich immer noch mit meiner Level 0 Rüstung herumrennen, weil ja eine bessere Rüstung gar nicht nötig ist.




Squizzel schrieb:


> 1. Spieler hat garkeine Zeit für Instanzen. In dem Fall braucht er auch das Strahlenset nicht, denn wer tut sich schon den Krampf an, wenn er nicht den Wächter sehen will.



Noch einmal gaaaaanz langsam zum mitschreiben: Nicht  jeder   der   keine   Zeit   hat   Dutzende  Male   in   Hard-Mode-Inis   zu   gehen   hat   auch   kein   Interesse   daran   den   Wächter   zu   sehen.



Squizzel schrieb:


> 2. Spieler hat hin und wieder Zeit für Instanzen. Jetzt kann er die Zeit dafür verwenden Hard-Modes zu probieren und sich auszurüsten. Wenn es eh ewig und drei Tage dauert über Tokens sein Set zu bekommen, dann kann er es auch über den normalen Weg machen, in dem er alle Jubeljahre mal ein Gewölbe von innen betritt.



Und wieder habe ich den Eindruck, Du hast es nicht kapiert. Nach der bisherigen Methode habe ich eine CHANCE von 1:6 auf ein Drop-Teil bei einem Run mit einer Gruppe, in der niemand das Teil hat. Da ich meist nicht die Zeit habe 6x hintereinander in eine Ini zu gehen, damit alle in der Gruppe das Set-Teil bekommen, hängt es vom Faktor Glück ab, ob ichs kriege. Bisher hatte ich Pech. 7x Hard-Mode Ini in einem Monat, 7x Fahrkarte.

Nach der neuen Methode geht es nicht mehr um Glück. Wenn ich richtig bin, brauche ich 6 Marken für ein Set-Teil. Also hätte ich nach der neuen Methode im letzten Monat ein Set-Teil erarbeiten können. Bei dem Schnitt brauche ich wie lange, um genug Strahlen zu bekommen, damit mich ein Raid zum Wächter mitnimmt? Na?



Squizzel schrieb:


> Unabhängig von deinem Beitrag möchte ich noch folgendes sagen:
> 
> Und können wir vielleicht die Begriffe Casual, Pro-Gamer, Achivment-Jäger, usw. weglassen? In Lotro gibt es keiner der drei Parteien, dafür ist das Spiel schlichtweg nicht ausgelegt. Es ist doch letztendlich nur eine Einstellungssache ob man gewisse Ziele in Lotro erreicht oder nicht. Das Argument der Zeit ist nur eine faule Ausrede für all diejenigen, die möchten, dass ihnen alles in den Schos fällt. Dieses Abstempeln, all derer die etwas im Spiel erreichen geht mir langsam auf den Keks. Im Gegensatz zur WoW-Com wird hier wenigstens keiner als Arbeitsloser betitelt. Aber die unterschwellige Botschaft, dass jeder der etwas in diesem Spiel erreicht viiiel schöne RL Zeit geopfert hat, kommt deutlich herüber. Und es kann ja nicht sein, dass nur so abnormale Freaks, die ihr halbes Lebel im Spiel verbringen soetwas erreichen. Das ist einfach blödsinn.
> Jeder der es schafft zwei Stunden im Spiel zu verbringen, schafft es auch Setteile über Instanzen zu farmen. Alles andere sind Ausreden, weil man zu bequem ist auf ein Ziel hinzuarbeiten und selbst etwas auf die Beine zu stellen.



Diese Meinung ist Deine. Meine Meinung zu Deiner Meinung: Es ist eine ziemlich Asoziale Haltung, zu behaupten das fehlende Zeit=Faulheit wäre. Und wieder machst Du Dich der Verallgemeinerung schuldig, die Du mir weiter oben Vorgeworfen hast.



			
				Squizzel schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Man muss mal in der Instanz vom Rechner weg (Elrigh)
> 4. Zeit, es dauert Monate bis ich das Set voll habe (Elrigh)





			
				Squizzel schrieb:
			
		

> Zu 3: Das müßte man beim Markenfarmen in normalen Instanzen auch. Absolutes Nogo für die genannte Zeit von 20 min, auch in normalen Gruppen.


Denkfehler. Wie würde es Dir gefallen, wenn Du mit einer Gruppe in eine Hard-Mode-Ini gehst und mitten im Boss-Kampf der Hauptmann AFK geht, weil er wegen der Arbeit muss?
Oder argumentierst Du jetzt damit, dass Leute, die auf der Arbeit spielen dürfen und können, kein Recht haben, Hard-Mode-Inis zu gehen?



			
				Squizzel schrieb:
			
		

> Zu 4: Das farmen Marken wird garantiert mehr Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.


Wo ist die Grundlage Deiner Behauptung? Die Basis des bisherigen Systems ist Glück. Habe ich Pech, kann ich so oft in die Inis gehen, wie ich will, solange noch ein anderer Gefährte Bedarf auf das Setteil hat, besteht eine Chance, dass ich leer ausgehe.
Selbst ein Spieler, der mehr Zeit hat und öfter in Hard-Mode-Inis gehen kann, ist abhängig vom Glück. Das ist aber ein unglückliches System und weckt den Neid.

Wenn ich 6 Marken brauche, 6 Inis gehen muss um die Marken zu bekommen, und pro Monat nur 6x in Inis gehen kann, dann kann ich mir ziemlich gut ausrechnen, wie lange ich brauche für das ganze Set. 

Letzten Endes diskutieren wir hier tatsächlich über das "Gönnen" bzw "Nicht Gönnen". Das System ist geplant und es wird kommen. Einige werden es begrüßen, andere verfluchen. 

Und jenen die die Veränderung nicht ertragen können sei gesagt: Ihr müsst das Spiel nicht spielen.


----------



## Vetaro (18. August 2009)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Noch mal langsam zum Mitschreiben: SNG-Channel sucht nur Leute mit Strahlen für gewisse Instanzen. Nix Strahlen, Nix Raid.
> 
> Ich fass das mal zusammen: Gelegenheitsraider haben also Deiner Meinung nach nix beim Wächter zu suchen, sondern sollen schon immer weiter Hard-Mode-Inis gehen, auch wenn sie das Würfelpech haben, selbst beim 100ten Run das Set-Teil dort nicht zu bekommen.




Boah, endlich.

Ich hab Squizzels beiträge die ganze Zeit gelesen und immerzu gedacht: Meine Fresse, was _labert_ der da wieder, da muss ich doch irgendwas gegen vorbringen können! Aber mir fällt nichts ein!  Und jetzt hast du es auf den Punkt gebracht:  Aktuell ist vielen Spielern Content verschlossen. Weil sie ihn nicht erreichen können. Egal wie sehr die, die es geschafft haben, behaupten, dass es geht, wenn man nur will.

Wenn ich mir nicht äußerst Mühe gegeben hätte, und wenn ich nicht Camalion gehabt hätte, hätte ich bis heute weder die Schattenbinge noch die 16. Halle erfolgreich beendet. Ich rede von echtem Aufwand, von dem nur ein kleiner Teil in der tatsächlichen Instanz statt fand. Und ich kann absolut verstehen, wenn Leute sagen, dass sie nicht in der Lage sind, diese Instanzen erfolgreich zu beenden. Die Binge hab ich _ein mal_ geschafft, und dabei glücklicherweise den Helm bekommen.

Und wer aktuell die Schattenbinge nicht schafft (übrigens unter anderem, haha, weil niemand da hin will, Oldboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), dem ist nunmal tatsächlich Content verschlossen. Isso.



Womit ich übrigens auch überhaupt nicht klar komme ist dieses "das hätten sie von anfang an so machen müssen, dann wäre es in Ordnung gewesen, jetzt ist es zu spät". Der Brunnen ist noch nicht zugeschüttet! Es ist immernoch Zeit. Es ist jetzt genauso in Ordnung, wie es das damals gewesen wäre. Die damit verbundenen Probleme, die macht ihr. Im sinne von "to make up" - auf einen Großteil der Probleme käme die Realität gar nicht, wenn man sie nicht auf diese möglichkeit hinwiese.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (18. August 2009)

Ich strahle für alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps.sonntags raiden müsste verboten werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voodjin (18. August 2009)

@Vetaro
Wahre Worte...


----------



## Norei (18. August 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich rede von echtem Aufwand, von dem nur ein kleiner Teil in der tatsächlichen Instanz statt fand. Und ich kann absolut verstehen, wenn Leute sagen, dass sie nicht in der Lage sind, diese Instanzen erfolgreich zu beenden. Die Binge hab ich _ein mal_ geschafft, und dabei glücklicherweise den Helm bekommen.


Genau das ist das Problem. Wenn ich zwei mal die Woche von 22-24 Uhr Zeit habe (und evtl. sogar Barde bin), werde ich vermutlich fast ein halbes Jahr warten, bis ich Binge und 16. im HM geschafft habe. Nicht, weil ich nicht genug Zeit für die Instanz habe, sondern weil ich ohne Organisation und große Sippe mindestens anderthalb Stunden damit beschäftigt bin, eine entsprechende Gruppe zu finden und die Zeit DANN nicht mehr reicht. Und die erfolgreichen Gruppenfindungsversuche scheitern dann daran, dass der HM nicht klappt oder jemand das Item wegwürfelt.
Nach der Änderung kann ich endlich sinnvoll den Leuten bei ihren Quests für die legendären Fähigkeiten helfen und bekomme trotzdem irgendwann mein Set zusammen. 

Und Squizzel, du hast leider vergessen, die Argumente GEGEN die Änderungen aufzuzählen:
1. Ich hatte es am Anfang aber viel schwerer.
- Na und? Wird dein Erfolgserlebnis dadurch entwertet?
2. Lauter Noobs formen jetzt Random Raids und werden wipen. 
- Such dir einen Stammraid und raide mit dem. Oder such dir den Raid auf der Freundesliste zusammen. Und lass die anderen wipen, soviel sie wollen. Es stört dich doch auch nicht, wenn die selben Randoms in der Binge wipen.
3. Die können gar nicht richtig spielen.
- Die ganzen Exploiter, die aktuell mit dem Teil rumlaufen, auch nicht.

Habe ich was vergessen?


----------



## OldboyX (18. August 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer aktuell die Schattenbinge nicht schafft (übrigens unter anderem, haha, weil niemand da hin will, Oldboy biggrin.gif), dem ist nunmal tatsächlich Content verschlossen. Isso.



Wenn niemand einen bestimmten Ort besuchen will, ist der Anreiz dafür zu gering. Das ist ein Fehler im Spieldesign. Ich predige hier in den Foren schon seit Ewigkeiten, dass MMOS nach dem risk/time vs reward Prinzip funktionieren.

Im Übrigen dreht sich das alles im Kreis und die Annahme auf Seiten der "casuals" ist immer dieselbe:

a) Das Spiel macht nur dann Spaß, wenn jeder den gesamten Content gesehen hat
b) Jeder hat ein Gott-gegebenes Recht den gesamten Content zu sehen

ergo folgt

c) Es muss für jeden möglich sein den gesamten Content zu sehen

Das sehen ich und andere nicht so (und warum wurde auch schon zur genüge ausgeführt) und natürlich werden wir hier keinen Konsens finden. Alles was ich sage ist, dass durch das zu starke Annähern der schere zwischen Achiever und Casual eine Spielerschaft zwangsweise verloren geht (Nein, nicht durch diesen Patch).


----------



## Norei (18. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wenn niemand einen bestimmten Ort besuchen will, ist der Anreiz dafür zu gering. Das ist ein Fehler im Spieldesign. Ich predige hier in den Foren schon seit Ewigkeiten, dass MMOS nach dem risk/time vs reward Prinzip funktionieren.
> 
> Im Übrigen dreht sich das alles im Kreis und die Annahme auf Seiten der "casuals" ist immer dieselbe:
> 
> ...


Es geht nicht um die absoluten Casuals wie mich, die ca. 5h die Woche spielen. Es geht um Twinks von Raidern, um Spieler, die 15-20 Stunden die Woche spielen, aber nur eine kleine Sippe haben, etc. Abgesehen davon wollen auch die Designer, dass möglichst viele möglichst viel vom Content sehen. Und das Problem an den Hardmodes ist halt, dass es eigentlich 0 Anreiz für einen gibt, der das Strahlenteil schon hat. Genau das wird jetzt geändert und du meckerst. Abgesehen davon ist in deinem Post KEIN Argument gegen die Änderung zu sehen bis auf die ominöse unbegründete Warnung vor der Annäherung von Achievern und Casuals, die im übrigen so gar nicht stattfindet, denn Squizzel hat ja oben quasi bewiesen, dass die Änderungen den Zeitaufwand nicht geringer machen.


----------



## mausepaul (18. August 2009)

Im Prinzip ist die Diskussion festgefahren...an den Standpunkten wird sich kaum noch etwas ändern.

Dennoch stelle ich noch ganz kurz klar Squizzel:



> 5. Zeit, zu wenig Zeit für eine Instanz (mausepaul)




Nein, nicht für eine(n) einzige(n) Instanz(lauf), sondern eine Instanz 3, 4 oder mehr Male, weil es vorher so vereinbart war, damit JEDER sein Setteil bekommt. Oder eben doch mal heut oder morgen und dann immer der Pechvogel beim Würfeln zu sein.

Das ärgert mich und ich behaupte: Hätte man jedem Spieler beim erfolgreich absolviertem Hardmode die elende Münze von vornherein gegeben, dann gäbe es weder das Problem noch diese Debatte.


----------



## OldboyX (18. August 2009)

Norei schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die absoluten Casuals wie mich, die ca. 5h die Woche spielen. Es geht um Twinks von Raidern, um Spieler, die 15-20 Stunden die Woche spielen, aber nur eine kleine Sippe haben, etc. Abgesehen davon wollen auch die Designer, dass möglichst viele möglichst viel vom Content sehen. Und das Problem an den Hardmodes ist halt, dass es eigentlich 0 Anreiz für einen gibt, der das Strahlenteil schon hat. Genau das wird jetzt geändert und du meckerst. Abgesehen davon ist in deinem Post KEIN Argument gegen die Änderung zu sehen bis auf die ominöse unbegründete Warnung vor der Annäherung von Achievern und Casuals, die im übrigen so gar nicht stattfindet, denn Squizzel hat ja oben quasi bewiesen, dass die Änderungen den Zeitaufwand nicht geringer machen.



Wenn du wirklich meine Posts gelesen hättest, dann wüßtest du, dass meine Argumentation nicht gegen diese Änderung zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt geht. Ich hoffe nur, dass HDRO sich mit diesem System nicht auch in Zukunft an WoW orientiert und alles so leicht zugänglich macht wie WoW das tut.

Meine "Argumente" sind außerdem etwas vielfältiger, was du auch wüßtest, wenn du meine Posts gelesen hättest. Aber am Ende ist es natürlich so, dass es einfach mir persönlich nicht gefällt (wenn es in Richtung WoW geht). Dir persönlich gefällt es und deine Argumente dafür sind für mich genauso ominös und nicht stichhaltig wie meine für dich. 

"Und das Problem an den Hardmodes ist halt, dass es eigentlich 0 Anreiz für einen gibt, der das Strahlenteil schon hat. Genau das wird jetzt geändert und du meckerst. "

Ich bin der erste der sagt, dass Anreiz da sein sollte für die schwierigeren Sachen (was ja aber durch diesen Patch wohl nicht passiert, sondern eher das Gegenteil, da man nun nichtmal mehr für das Strahlenset in die hardmodes muss). Und meckern tun Ziegen, ich habe lediglich meine Meinung kundgetan und zu keiner Zeit gesagt "mimimi der patch ist scheiße buuhuuu".

Jemand der 15-20 stunden pro Woche spielt sollte übrigens kein Problem haben an sein Strahlenset zu kommen und wenn es wirklich nur um "Twinks von Raidern geht" kann keiner ernsthaft behaupten es wäre ihnen Content verwehrt, bloß weil sie nicht mit 2-7 Chars das Strahlenset vollkriegen...



> Das ärgert mich und ich behaupte: Hätte man jedem Spieler beim erfolgreich absolviertem Hardmode die elende Münze von vornherein gegeben, dann gäbe es weder das Problem noch diese Debatte.



Es wäre eine moderatere Lösung gewesen, wenn man die Tokens nur für die hardmodes eingeführt hätte. Das Problem mit dem Dropglück ist weg und der Schwierigkeitsgrad bleibt besser erhalten. Aber solange es nicht in Zukunft bei neuem Content auch gleich die Möglichkeit gibt an alles auch über 3x easymode statt 1x hardmode zu kommen ist für mich alles in Ordnung. Es geht halt um die richtig Mischung und ich hoffe, dass HDRO es nicht übertreibt mit der "einfachen Zugänglichkeit aller Items".


----------



## Vetaro (18. August 2009)

Achtung. Ich simuliere jetzt mal kurz die gesamte Diskussion, wenn die Entwickler sich für die Moderate Lösung entschieden hätten. Alles folgende ist frei erfunden und wird nicht so im Spiel geschehen. Und natürlich sind auch die Wortmeldungen der Leute frei erfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Vetaro: Hi Leute. Codemasters hat gerade announced, dass die Belohnung für Hardmodes ab jetzt Münzen sind. Jeder Spieler in der Gruppe bekommt eine, man braucht jetzt aber sechs stück, damit man sein eines Rüstungsteil erhält.
> 
> Norei: Hm. Für faire Spieler ändert sich dann ja nichts: Jeder geht sechs mal hinein, dann haben alle alles.
> 
> ...



...Das wäre weniger ermüdend gewesen als die Diskussion hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomborn (18. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich meine Posts gelesen hättest, dann wüßtest du, dass meine Argumentation nicht gegen diese Änderung zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt geht. Ich hoffe nur, dass HDRO sich mit diesem System nicht auch in Zukunft an WoW orientiert und alles so leicht zugänglich macht wie WoW das tut.



HdRO ist nicht WOW!!!
In der Vergangenheit gab es kein Gear Check bei Herr der Ringe Online, alle konnten die Instanzen sehen, spielen und waren glücklich.


----------



## Squizzel (18. August 2009)

edit


----------



## garius74 (18. August 2009)

Das Argument, das ja immer wieder angeführt wird, ist, das alle Spaß am Spiel haben sollen:

ich persönlich habe aber keinen Spaß am Spiel wenn ich in einer Gruppe unterwegs bin, in denen 3 Leute ihren Char nicht beherrschen.
Und genau dieses Phänomen wird sich durch die einfacher zu erlangenden Setteile noch verschärfen.

Die faulen Leute, die jetzt schon mit Tugenden auf 2 oder 3 rumlaufen bekommen eine einfache Brücke gebaut, aktuelle Setteile zu erlangen.

Und das geht mir gegen den Strich - das aht nix mit Neid zu tun, sondern einfach mit dem (verständlichen) Wunsch im harten Endcontent möglichst mit Leuten unterwegs zu sein, die beides erfüllen:

-ihren Char beherrschen und
- eine entsprechende Ausrüstung haben.


Durch den EM (easy mode) wird es aber mehr und mehr Leute geben, die eine entsprechende Ausrüstung haben.... aber Punkt 1 nicht erfüllen.

Und das schmälert meinen Spielspaß.

Und deswegen bin ich dagegen.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (18. August 2009)

Dieses Tugenden farmen ist ja wohl das allerletzte...als 60er durchs auenland streifen, kuchenquests machen und lvl 10 möps killen...da lege ich doch lieber bei mir hand an :blub


----------



## Vetaro (18. August 2009)

garius74 schrieb:


> ich persönlich habe aber keinen Spaß am Spiel wenn ich in einer Gruppe unterwegs bin, in denen 3 Leute ihren Char nicht beherrschen.
> Und genau dieses Phänomen wird sich durch die einfacher zu erlangenden Setteile noch verschärfen.
> 
> Die faulen Leute, die jetzt schon mit Tugenden auf 2 oder 3 rumlaufen bekommen eine einfache Brücke gebaut, aktuelle Setteile zu erlangen.



Ich ziehe einfach mal nicht darüber her, dass du "Leute die ihre Klasse nicht beherrschen" und "Leute, die ihre Tugenden nicht gelevelt haben" in einen Topf geworfen hast. Das ist ein viel zu leichtes Ziel.


Statt dessen: Was machst du denn _aktuell_, um Blödiane raus zu halten? Ich persönlich neige dazu, der Gruppenführer zu sein, weil ich Sachen selber auf die beine stelle, und in dieser Position ist es ja beinahe unvermeidbar, dass die Leute mit mir worte wechseln. (Ich animiere die Leute sogar durch mein Verhalten dazu.) Und wenn ich den Eindruck habe: Moment mal, der kann sich mir ja nichtmal mitteilig machen, dann rede ich mit ihm und frage ihn. Und wenn es wo hin geht, wo ein Anfänger einfach nicht geht, dann kommen wir auch recht einfach zu der Einigung, dass er erst noch üben sollte.

Das ist, übrigens, teilweise der große Aufwand, den ich oben bei der Schattenbinge zitiert habe. Ich hab' da aber noch spaß dran. Ich bin nämlich IRL nicht Personalchef, weshalb sich sowas nicht mit meiner Arbeit deckt.

Ich persönlich habe mir damit oft viel Leid erspart. Und ich denke, diese Methode wird auch nachher funktionieren, weil die Änderungen wohl eher *nicht* die ganz Spielerschaft von vorne nach Hinten umschaufeln werden.


@Paul: Du legst an dir Hand an - hinsichtlich Selbstmord, oder sprachst du von deinem Rumpelstielzchen?


----------



## OldboyX (18. August 2009)

Tomborn schrieb:


> HdRO ist nicht WOW!!!
> In der Vergangenheit gab es kein Gear Check bei Herr der Ringe Online, alle konnten die Instanzen sehen, spielen und waren glücklich.



Ich weiß nicht ob früher alle glücklich waren. Ich hab das in HDRO eher so erlebt, dass alle auf Stufe 50 gespielt haben, die Spalte geraidet haben und dann aufgehört haben mit HDRO(bis auf die Spieler, die gern jede Klasse auf maxlvl spielen oder sich rein mit RP beschäftigen können). Besonders für "Achiever" war die Sache in 3 Monaten gegessen und danach gab es keinen Anreiz mehr zu spielen.

Mit MoM wurde eine Itemspirale eingeführt (und HDRO hat damit viele Spieler gewonnen) und eine Zugangskette, wie die meisten sie aus WoW BC kennen. Nun ist man damit unglücklich und führt ein Token-System ein (wie bei WoW Wotlk). Es ist einfach genau dieselbe Entwicklung, wieso soll man das nicht vergleichen dürfen?


----------



## Nachtmond (19. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass HDRO sich mit diesem System nicht auch in Zukunft an WoW orientiert und alles so leicht zugänglich macht wie WoW das tut.


Immer wieder oft im Forum gelesen und eigentlich falsch. Zwar wird alter "Content" wirklich einfacher gemacht aber gleichzeitig  neuer Content, der schwieriger ist, hinzugefügt. Das ist auch notwendig, sonst würden die unterschiedlichen Spielergruppen, die je nach Zeit und Können an verschiedenen Punkten im Spiel hängen, die Lust verlieren und am Ende würde der Hersteller weniger Geld verdienen. Somit hat jeder immer was zu tun und das Abo läuft weiter.



> Mit MoM wurde eine Itemspirale eingeführt (und HDRO hat damit viele Spieler gewonnen) und eine Zugangskette, wie die meisten sie aus WoW BC kennen. Nun ist man damit unglücklich und führt ein Token-System ein (wie bei WoW Wotlk). Es ist einfach genau dieselbe Entwicklung, wieso soll man das nicht vergleichen dürfen?


Genau es ist die gleiche Entwicklung, weil man so einfach den Gewinn maximieren kann. Allerdings fällt damit auch ein Alleinstellunksmerkmal von HdrO weg, was langfristig mehr Schaden als Nutzen kann.


----------



## OldboyX (19. August 2009)

Nachtmond schrieb:


> Immer wieder oft im Forum gelesen und eigentlich falsch. Zwar wird alter "Content" wirklich einfacher gemacht aber gleichzeitig  neuer Content, der schwieriger ist, hinzugefügt. Das ist auch notwendig, sonst würden die unterschiedlichen Spielergruppen, die je nach Zeit und Können an verschiedenen Punkten im Spiel hängen, die Lust verlieren und am Ende würde der Hersteller weniger Geld verdienen. Somit hat jeder immer was zu tun und das Abo läuft weiter.



Sag ich doch die ganze Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich beziehe mich nicht speziell auf diesen Patch, sondern auf den Trend in Richtung WoW und WoW ist an einem Punkt an dem man nach einem neuen Patch vielleicht 4 Wochen lang "Spaß" hat, danach ist wieder alles "durch". Das liegt daran, dass man das "Grundspiel" extrem stark vereinfacht hat und die "Achiever" mit lächerlichem Pseudo-Content (i.e. hardmodes) bei der Stange halten will. 

Bald kommt dann als "hardmode" von Blizzard die Ansage: Besiegen Sie Yogg-Saron indem alle ihre Raidmitglieder nur mit der Maus spielen und in RL auf einem Bein hüpfen. (Schließlich ist das noch weniger Aufwand um "implementiert" zu werden).



> Genau es ist die gleiche Entwicklung, weil man so einfach den Gewinn maximieren kann. Allerdings fällt damit auch ein Alleinstellunksmerkmal von HdrO weg, was langfristig mehr Schaden als Nutzen kann.



Das weiß man eben nicht. Ist Blizzard mit Wotlk wirklich so erfolgreich? Steigen die Abozahlen massiv an seit man diesen "Casual-Friendly" Kurs fährt?


----------



## Dr@naught (19. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Im Übrigen dreht sich das alles im Kreis und die Annahme auf Seiten der "casuals" ist immer dieselbe:
> 
> a) Das Spiel macht nur dann Spaß, wenn jeder den gesamten Content gesehen hat
> b) Jeder hat ein Gott-gegebenes Recht den gesamten Content zu sehen
> ...


Darf ich das so verstehen das aus deiner Sicht die aktuelle Situation dann gar nicht so schlecht ist?
Geht es hier nicht prinzipiell einfach um den zeitlichen Abstand zwischen achievern und casuals, ähnliche Charwerte und Ausrüstung zu erspielen? Um mal eine Hausnummer zu nennen, würde ich den zeitlichen Abstand auf ca. 1/2-3/4 Jahr im Durchschnitt schätzen. Zumeist sind dann meist die Anforderungen soweit herunter geschraubt worden, dass die Chars dann vergleichbare Qualität besitzen. 
Ich denke es liegt im Interesse des Produzenten möglichst viele zahlende Kunden zu besitzen. Ist die zentrale Frage dann nicht, welcher zeitliche Abstand ist angemessen bzw. tolerabel damit die Gesamtcommunity nicht zerbricht?


----------



## Nachtmond (19. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das weiß man eben nicht. Ist Blizzard mit Wotlk wirklich so erfolgreich? Steigen die Abozahlen massiv an seit man diesen "Casual-Friendly" Kurs fährt?


Bei einem so altem Spiel ist selbst halten der Quote ein super Ergebnis, aber ersten Anzeichen nach, steigen auch die Abozahlen.
Bei rund 90% Causuals (je nachdem wo man die Grenze zieht) braucht man auch kein Mathegenie zu sein, um auszurechnen, womit man mehr Kohle verdienen kann. Und auch wenn viele Hardcore-Spieler rummotzen, kündigen doch auch von denen kaum einer sein Abo.
Das ist in HdrO auch nicht anders.


----------



## OldboyX (19. August 2009)

Nachtmond schrieb:


> Bei einem so altem Spiel ist selbst halten der Quote ein super Ergebnis, aber ersten Anzeichen nach, steigen auch die Abozahlen.
> Bei rund 90% Causuals (je nachdem wo man die Grenze zieht) braucht man auch kein Mathegenie zu sein, um auszurechnen, womit man mehr Kohle verdienen kann. Und auch wenn viele Hardcore-Spieler rummotzen, kündigen doch auch von denen kaum einer sein Abo.
> Das ist in HdrO auch nicht anders.



Welche Anzeichen sind das? Irgendwelche Quellen oder reine Spekulation?



> Darf ich das so verstehen das aus deiner Sicht die aktuelle Situation dann gar nicht so schlecht ist?
> Geht es hier nicht prinzipiell einfach um den zeitlichen Abstand zwischen achievern und casuals, ähnliche Charwerte und Ausrüstung zu erspielen? Um mal eine Hausnummer zu nennen, würde ich den zeitlichen Abstand auf ca. 1/2-3/4 Jahr im Durchschnitt schätzen. Zumeist sind dann meist die Anforderungen soweit herunter geschraubt worden, dass die Chars dann vergleichbare Qualität besitzen.
> Ich denke es liegt im Interesse des Produzenten möglichst viele zahlende Kunden zu besitzen. Ist die zentrale Frage dann nicht, welcher zeitliche Abstand ist angemessen bzw. tolerabel damit die Gesamtcommunity nicht zerbricht?



Genau so sehe ich das. Die aktuelle Situation in HDRO stört mich nicht, auch wenn ich eine moderatere Lösung bevorzugt hätte. Nur hoffe ich nicht, dass dieser zeitliche Abstand sich zu stark annähert, genausowenig wie er zu groß sein sollte (Weil man damit Neuanfängern das Spiel komplett verschließt).


----------



## Freejack (19. August 2009)

Oh man Ihr seit alle fazinierend. 

Leute das ist nur ein Spiel. Und Spiele sind dazu da das alle die es spielen *Spass* daran haben.

Ich kann nicht verstehen wie so sich Leute darüber aufregen das Turbine eine solche Veränderung mit B9 vornehmen will, wo es doch voraussichtlich auch mit B9 eine Erhöhung des Cap-Levels auf 70 gibt. Und voraussichtlich im Düsterwald eine Ini einbaut in dem es ein Set mit +30 Strahlen und +60 auf die anderen Werte gibt. 
Also meine Frage an die Leute die das Tokensystem nicht haben wollen: Warum soll das "alte" Strahlenset dann nicht über solche Münzen erhältlich sein, wenn Euch Moria und seine Ini´s dann eh mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit am A... vorbeigehen? 
Oder kann es ein das Ihr alle dieses Set bis zum Schicksalberg tragen wollt?

Das wichtigste aus meiner Sicht ist doch das die Moria-Ini mit dem neuen Contend nicht sterben.
Vielleicht wird es leichter, vielleicht auch nicht. 
Nur glaube ich das der Wächter mit dem Tokensystem auf länger Sicht nicht alleine im Schlund rumschwimmt und auf neue Helden wartet.

PS: Wie ich schon mal sagte das System ist nicht neu in HdR, gibt es wenn man es genau nimmt schon seit fast 1 Jahr (aufjeden Fall vor WotLK), nur mit blauen und roten Schleifchen.
Aber wie ich feststelle ist das bei vielen Vorbei gegangen, weil sie nur die High-End-Ini´s sehen und diese bis zum Schwarz werden raiden wollen.


----------



## Vetaro (19. August 2009)

Freejack schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht verstehen wie so sich Leute darüber aufregen das Turbine eine solche Veränderung mit B9 vornehmen will, wo es doch voraussichtlich auch mit B9 eine Erhöhung des Cap-Levels auf 70 gibt. Und voraussichtlich im Düsterwald eine Ini einbaut in dem es ein Set mit +30 Strahlen und +60 auf die anderen Werte gibt.



Ich weiß nicht, ob _ich_ schlechter informiert bin, oder du. Ich will nicht ausschließen, dass eine neue Instanz mit 30 Strahlen eingeführt wird, auch wenn ich das für grundsätzlich _sehr_ unwahrscheinlich halte und dazu erstmal belege sehen möchte.

Ich wette aber 2 Belegaer-Gold darauf, dass Buch 9 keine Erhöhung des Levelcaps auf 70 bietet. Weißt du, _so_ werden Gerüchte gemacht. Und dann liesst das irgendeiner, und jemand erzählte es in /beratung ohne quelle weiter, und dann beschweren sich die leute, dass Buch 9 mal wieder weniger bietet als die Entwickler versprochen haben.


----------



## Gromthar (19. August 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob _ich_ schlechter informiert bin, oder du. Ich will nicht ausschließen, dass eine neue Instanz mit 30 Strahlen eingeführt wird, auch wenn ich das für grundsätzlich _sehr_ unwahrscheinlich halte und dazu erstmal belege sehen möchte.


Genau wie das Gerücht es würde demnächst keine Jagdaufgaben in Esteldin mehr geben. Ich bin daraufhin mal auf die Suche nach einer Aussage gegangen und fand - wie überraschend - nichts.


----------



## Elrigh (19. August 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob _ich_ schlechter informiert bin, oder du. Ich will nicht ausschließen, dass eine neue Instanz mit 30 Strahlen eingeführt wird, auch wenn ich das für grundsätzlich _sehr_ unwahrscheinlich halte und dazu erstmal belege sehen möchte.
> 
> Ich wette aber 2 Belegaer-Gold darauf, dass Buch 9 keine Erhöhung des Levelcaps auf 70 bietet. Weißt du, _so_ werden Gerüchte gemacht. Und dann liesst das irgendeiner, und jemand erzählte es in /beratung ohne quelle weiter, und dann beschweren sich die leute, dass Buch 9 mal wieder weniger bietet als die Entwickler versprochen haben.



Es gab mal vor einiger Zeit ein Entwickler-Interview wo die MÖGLICHKEIT einer Levelcap-Erhöhung ausserhalb eines verkauften Addons angesprochen wurde. Man denke darüber nach, hieß es. Ist schon witzig, wie schnell die Entwickler die Buhmänner werden...


----------



## FloLeBlanc (19. August 2009)

Meine persönliche Meinung:
Wer es schwer haben will und gerne Herausforderungen hat, wer Spaß daran hat Taktiken auszuarbeiten und sich zu buffen, der macht es einfach so wie wir es bereits tun und geht in die Instanzen die es schon gibt zu viert statt zu sechst rein. (analog dann in den Raidinstanzen mit weniger Leuten)
Es wird schwerer - es wird anspruchsvoller - man muss seine Klasse beherrschen es ist kein langweiliges "abfarmen".
Wir waren auch schon zu 2t in Garath Argwen (mit 33 glaub ich) für ein paar Quests und hatten nachher ein Gold Repkosten (was auf dem Level gar nicht so niedrig ist), es war uns aber egal - denn es war eine Herausforderung und wir hatten Spaß.

Warum ist das unpopulär? Weil es dann keine tollen virtuellen Gegenstände gibt mit denen man nachher prahlen kann - meistens gehts nämlich nicht um die Herausforderung an sich - sondern darum, dass auch "erkannt" wird, dass man sich von der "schlechteren Masse" der Leute abhebt.

Für einige (wurde ja auch schon genannt) mag auch der Vergleich mit dem "echten" Leben gelten, meine Meinung ist aber, dass ein Computerspiel eben NICHT das echte Leben ist und ich es (für meine Person) da auch nicht nötig habe mich von irgendjemandem "abzuheben".
Ich spiele in meiner Freizeit, aus Spaß an der Freude - was nicht heißt, dass ich einfache Encounter mag - denn dann würde das Spiel schnell langweilig werden.

Wenn jetzt Marken eingeführt werden mit denen ich mir tolle blinkende Gegenstände holen kann und ich langweile mich dabei sie zu besorgen - werde ich sie nicht besorgen.
Wenn ich mich dabei langweile ein "Set zu besorgen" (das heißt auch "abfarmen" eines Dungeons nachdem ich ihn mir bei ein paar Runs "erarbeitet" habe), nur damit ich einen anderen Teil des Spiels sehen kann, werde ich dieses Spiel einfach nicht spielen.
Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich keine Herausforderungen mag, das heißt nur, dass ich nicht bereit bin viel Zeit in der ich "keinen Spaß" habe zu investieren, damit ich nachher "etwas Spaß" herausbekomme.

Schlußfolgerung => Ich begrüße es, wenn der Zugang zu allen Dungeons so einfach wie möglich gemacht wird, die Encounter können ruhig knackig sein. (von mir aus auch einfach - dann gehen wir halt mit weniger Leuten rein)

Denn ich Spiele *trommelwirbel* - zu meinem persönlichen Spaß


----------



## Darkzag (20. August 2009)

Freejack schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht verstehen wie so sich Leute darüber aufregen das Turbine eine solche Veränderung mit B9 vornehmen will, wo es doch voraussichtlich auch mit B9 eine Erhöhung des Cap-Levels auf 70 gibt. Und voraussichtlich im Düsterwald eine Ini einbaut in dem es ein Set mit +30 Strahlen und +60 auf die anderen Werte gibt.


In Buch 9 kommt keine lvl-Erhöhung und Düsterwald wird wahrscheinlich in Buch 9/10 eingebaut. Sie werden sicher erst die Schwerterfelder und noch die alte Waldstrasse bis zum Düsterwald erstmal machen, wo dieser komischer Bärmensch lebt(e). Nach Düsterwald wird sicher Graues Gebirge und die Eisenberge folgen, danach ri. Rohan. Die 10 lvl"s werden dieses Jahr nicht kommen.



Freejack schrieb:


> Also meine Frage an die Leute die das Tokensystem nicht haben wollen: Warum soll das "alte" Strahlenset dann nicht über solche Münzen erhältlich sein, wenn Euch Moria und seine Ini´s dann eh mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit am A... vorbeigehen?
> Oder kann es ein das Ihr alle dieses Set bis zum Schicksalberg tragen wollt?



Weil viele keine Causalsspieler sind und davor (mom) 3,5 Jahre langweile hatten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lossehelin (20. August 2009)

Darkzag schrieb:


> In Buch 9 kommt keine lvl-Erhöhung und Düsterwald wird wahrscheinlich in Buch 9/10 eingebaut. Sie werden sicher erst die Schwerterfelder und noch die alte Waldstrasse bis zum Düsterwald erstmal machen, wo dieser komischer Bärmensch lebt(e). Nach Düsterwald wird sicher Graues Gebirge und die Eisenberge folgen, danach ri. Rohan. Die 10 lvl"s werden dieses Jahr nicht kommen.


Mal so ne Frage:
Woher weist du das?
Also nicht, dass du jetzt denkst ich würde es anzweifeln, sondern würde ich gern eine Quelle wissen, wo ich selbst nachenschauen kann.


----------



## Norei (20. August 2009)

Darkzag schrieb:


> Weil viele keine Causalsspieler sind und davor (mom) 3,5 Jahre langweile hatten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


3,5 Jahre? Das war ja weit vor Beginn der Beta? Wo haben die sich denn da gelangweilt?

@Oldboy: Deine letzten Aussagen, dass alles nur noch leichter wird, kann ich verstehen. Ich sehe aber die Tendenz nicht, weil die Raids selbst NICHT vereinfacht werden. Auch die Spalte ist für 50er genauso schwer wie vor einem Jahr, eher schwerer. Von daher sehe ich LotRO nicht auf einem Weg wie WoW. Im Gegenteil sind die Änderungen, dass Strahlen nur noch in Raids wirken, ja wieder ein Weg, die normalen Bücher für Vielspieler schwerer zu machen. 
Auch die Sorge, dass in den Raids plötzlich nur Nieten in Strahlenrüstung rumlaufen, teile ich nicht. So viele Idioten, denen die Hardmodes bisher zu schwer waren, weil sie nicht spielen konnten, kann es doch gar nicht mehr geben, weil durch die vielen Exploits das bisher auch nicht immer eine Hürde war.


----------



## Darkzag (20. August 2009)

Ich hab die Bücher zuhause und dazu ne schöne Karte, wen man der kleine Hobbit gelesen hat dann kennt man den Weg des Bildo und die werden sicher nicht (hoffe ich) Bilbos Reise nicht einfach ausfallen lassen. Da das graue Gebirge über den Düsterwald liegt und die Eisenberge neben den Wald liegt und in Bilbos Reise eine große Rolle gespielt hat werden sie sicher nicht erst Gondor machen und wen sie fertig sind mal oben im Eriador noch etwas dazu machen wo 95% der Spieler nicht hingehn wurde. Rhovanion ist schon als Gebiet in der der Karte und der Weg geht ri. Düsterwald. Ich glaube es das sie es machen da es noch viele geschichten gibt in Mittelerde außer die Gefährten.

Hier ist die karte

Und das in B9 nicht die 10 lvl kommen steht im Codemasterforum!


----------



## pako665 (20. August 2009)

Heißt der nicht Bilbo Beutlin?


----------



## Darkzag (20. August 2009)

Ich Volltrottel, ein Bilbo war falsch


----------



## Vetaro (20. August 2009)

Darkzag schrieb:


> die werden sicher nicht (hoffe ich) Bilbos Reise nicht einfach ausfallen lassen. Da das graue Gebirge über den Düsterwald liegt und die Eisenberge neben den Wald liegt und in Bilbos Reise eine große Rolle gespielt hat
> 
> 
> Und das in B9 nicht die 10 lvl kommen steht im Codemasterforum!


Entschuldige. Ich bin eigentlich nicht so ausdrücklich. Aber _diese_ Erklärung ist einfach nur Unsinnig und unwissenschaftlich. Weisst du, ich könnte auf einen *beliebigen* Punkt auf der verlinkten Karte zeigen, die geschichte des ortes rausfinden und anhand dessen behaupten, dass das spiel dort weiter geht. Es darf natürlich jeder alles über das spiel behaupten, aber dann doch bitte auch kenzeichnen, was davon spekulation ist.

Und da's im CM-Forum steht, kannste uns ja sicherlich den Link dahin geben.


----------



## Tomborn (20. August 2009)

Darkzag schrieb:


> Ich hab die Bücher zuhause und dazu ne schöne Karte, wen man der kleine Hobbit gelesen hat dann kennt man den Weg des Bildo und die werden sicher nicht (hoffe ich) Bilbos Reise nicht einfach ausfallen lassen. Da das graue Gebirge über den Düsterwald liegt und die Eisenberge neben den Wald liegt und in Bilbos Reise eine große Rolle gespielt hat werden sie sicher nicht erst Gondor machen und wen sie fertig sind mal oben im Eriador noch etwas dazu machen wo 95% der Spieler nicht hingehn wurde. Rhovanion ist schon als Gebiet in der der Karte und der Weg geht ri. Düsterwald. Ich glaube es das sie es machen da es noch viele geschichten gibt in Mittelerde außer die Gefährten.
> 
> Hier ist die karte
> 
> Und das in B9 nicht die 10 lvl kommen steht im Codemasterforum!




Soweit ich weiss hat Turbine nur die Lizenz zu Herr der ringe, aber nicht zu der kleine Hobbit. Von daher stimme ich Vetaro gerne zu.


----------



## Telkir (20. August 2009)

Tomborn schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss hat Turbine nur die Lizenz zu Herr der ringe, aber nicht zu der kleine Hobbit. Von daher stimme ich Vetaro gerne zu.


Thema Gerüchte in die Welt setzen:

"Vor Entwicklung eines Onlinerollenspiels im tolkienschen Mittelerde erwarb die Firma Vivendi Universal Games die Lizenzen der Bücher "Der kleine Hobbit" und "Der Herr der Ringe"."
Die Lizens liegt jetzt bei Turbine. Quelle


----------



## Vetaro (20. August 2009)

"Soweit ich weiß" find' ich schon differenziert genug. Er hat da nicht behauptet, die Wahrheit zu postulieren.


----------



## Norei (21. August 2009)

Darkzag schrieb:


> .und die werden sicher nicht (hoffe ich) Bilbos Reise nicht einfach ausfallen lassen. .


Das Spiel heißt immerhin Herr der Ringe Online und nicht Der Herr der Ringe und der Hobbit Online (HdRdHO). Ich glaube nicht wirklich, dass sie Gondor verschieben und statt dessen Bilbos Weg machen. Andererseits bietet ein Film natürlich eine gute Werbeplattform. Ich könnte mir folgende Optionen vorstellen.
a) Ein Extra-Addon ohne Levelcaperhöhung und neue Mechaniken für ca. 10,-€. Nur die Landschaft und Quests.
b) Ein Buchpatch zum Filmstart mit dem Gebiet und VIELEN Sessionplays.
c) Sie ignorieren es ganz.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (21. August 2009)

Norei schrieb:


> b) Ein Buchpatch zum Filmstart mit dem Gebiet und VIELEN Sessionplays.



Ich tippe (nur reine Spekulation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) ebenfalls auf Sessionplay in Kombination mit Buch Patches, was "The Hobbit" angeht. Wie bitte sonst lässt sich eine Storyline einbauen die knappe 50 Jahre vor der Herr der Ringe Story spielt...


----------



## KnudKnudsen (14. September 2009)

Ich will jetzt kein neues Thema anfangen, deshalb häng ich mich hier mal dran. Wieviel StrahlenSets gibts denn eigentlich?
In Lothlorien einmal ein kleines 3teiliges (gegen lila Elbensteine) und ein großes in Calas Galadon (für große Elbensteine). Noch eins irgendwo?


----------



## Vetaro (14. September 2009)

Das erste ist das "typische Strahlenset", das es einfach in den Moria-6erinstanzen gibt. Die letzten beiden Teile beim Wächter. (Link)
 - Drei der Teile daraus kann man Ersetzen durch Rüstung mit +15 Strahlen. Diese erhält man in der Handwerkshalle und den anderen beiden "neuen" instanzen. Das sind die aus Lothlorien.

Und das zweite ist das Dar Narbugud-Set mit 20 Strahlen.


----------

